# Aion >< WAR; Take your choice



## ShoopDaWhoop (27. März 2009)

Moinsen,

ich hab keine Umfrage dazu gefunden und mich würde es sehr interessieren, wie der großteil der offenen Community sich entscheiden wird.

Also ich persönlich hab "Jein, ich guck erst noch, wie sich WAR entwickelt und entscheide dann" genommen. Weil mich Warhammer schon reizt und es ein gutes Spiel mit viel potenzial ist, nur leider ist es im moment absolut unspielbar, wenn man nicht gerade ein BW, WP oder KotbS ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aion soll im herbst nach Europa/USA kommen und solang werde ich dem Spiel noch Zeit geben. Wenn Mythic es bis dahin net gebacken bekommt, sowohl die Serverstabilität zu sichern, als auch die Klassendifferenzen zu minimieren, bin ich weg.

Also /discuss


----------



## minimitmit (27. März 2009)

Antwortmoeglichkeit 2


----------



## HGVermillion (27. März 2009)

Ich entscheide mich für.....

*Battelforge*,

ne spass, ich bleib bei WAR, jedenfalls bis zum Star Wars Release, das werd ich dann antesten und dann schau mer mal.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (27. März 2009)

ShoopDaWhoop schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ich hab keine Umfrage dazu gefunden und mich würde es sehr interessieren, wie der großteil der offenen Community sich entscheiden wird.
> 
> ...



Genau. Geben wie ihnen noch ca. 60 €uro Abo Gebühren, aber wenns dann net klappt, wehe wehe ^^


----------



## joekay (27. März 2009)

Ich werd Aion genauso eine Chance geben aber vorerst hab ich keinen Grund jetzt schon einen Wechsel anzustreben.


----------



## Pymonte (27. März 2009)

Asiagrinder waren noch nie meine Favoriten, daher werd ich bei definitiv bei WAR bleiben.


----------



## EisblockError (27. März 2009)

Was ist Aion xD?


----------



## Ghostface88 (27. März 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Was ist Aion xD?



das denk ich mir auch immer wenn sie das erwähnen^-^


----------



## Berghammer71 (27. März 2009)

Ich enthalte mich mal.

Denn was hat Aion mit dem Warforum zu tun? - Da gibts noch andere gute MMorpgs die ich zwischenzeitlich testen könnte.

Die nächste Umfrage könnte lauten WoW oder War?

Wobei ich WoW noch immer Aion vorziehen würde, für Qualität ist Blizzard bekannt, flamer werden es nie aktzeptieren
aber der Millionenerfolg spricht halt auch für Bände.

Nach ein Blick AoC, lange WoW und WAR werd ich kein Spiel mehr in 08/15 Richtung eines mmorgps anfassen,
wobei HdR die Ausnahme von allem ist, jedoch leider kein Action lastiges Pvpteil für mich besitzt.

Ich hab manchmal das Gefühl als würd ich in einem Counterstrikespiel sitzen wenn ich Pvp mache, mit "Phantsie-" Spielen hat das ganze mittlerweile kaum was zu tun.

Aber was ist Aion? Buntgemalte Bilder, Video`s kaum was bekannt und schon in aller Munde - da wäre selbst AoC mir lieber, bis Aion rauskommt, könnte sich das meilenweit weiterentwickelt haben...

Nach War kommt ev. H.a.w.k.s, die Demo war schon mal der Hammer, Mehrspielermodus, keine Lags, keine Patches,
keine Wartungsarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wahrscheinlich wirds aber Jumpgate - alles abhängig von Warhammer, was die halt noch so machen.

Und jetzt mal ganz im Ernst, wen interessieren Wechselvorgänge die auf unbekannte Spiele basieren?


----------



## Senubirath (28. März 2009)

Eigendlich niemand....

und pseudo grinder verlieren eh nach ner weile spielmotivation.... is so und wird immer so bleiben...


----------



## ManicK (28. März 2009)

was für eine blödhafte umfrage...

geh zum geier und nimm die umfrage mit.

beide spiele haben nix miteinander zutun.

wien vergleich zwischen metal und new-metal..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (28. März 2009)

ManicK schrieb:


> was für eine blödhafte umfrage...
> 
> geh zum geier und nimm die umfrage mit.
> 
> ...



Sry... wenn vergleich dann Metal Vs. HipHop  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das ist dann eher das wie es aussieht


----------



## Atrocis (28. März 2009)

Werde bis KotoR kommt bei War bleiben. Hoffentlich versauen sie Kotor nur nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (28. März 2009)

Warum kommt fast jeden Tag so eine Umfrage, steckt da evtl Absicht dahinter um ein schlechtes Licht auf WAR zu werfen?

Ich bleibe bei War.


----------



## Thyriel81 (28. März 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> jedenfalls bis zum Star Wars Release, das werd ich dann antesten und dann schau mer mal.


Ist das nicht erst am Anfang der Entwicklung also noch ewig weit weg oder hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## HGVermillion (28. März 2009)

Thyriel81 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht erst am Anfang der Entwicklung also noch ewig weit weg oder hab ich da was verpasst?


Drum sag ich ja bis zum Release, das kann also noch einzige Zeit dauern, vll wird mir bis dahin WAR auch langweilig, obwohl, mit WoW hab ich gemerkt das ich ein verkappter PvPler war, und nun hab ich PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ebon (28. März 2009)

Atrocis schrieb:


> Werde bis KotoR kommt bei War bleiben. Hoffentlich versauen sie Kotor nur nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geh mal lieber nicht so ran, sonst mach Ingame aus ner Mücke nen Elefanten ^^
Wenn man dann das Game hat und dann extremistisch auf Storyboard fails hinarbeitet ist dann unterm Strich alles versaut.

Weiß auch nicht was hat Aion mit WAR zu tun? Oder ist man auf der suche nach WAR Spielern die mehr auf den Anima Style stehen? OkiOki, nein Aion hat schon einiges was richtig geil ist. Die Char- Erstellung und unheimliche gut ausgearbeitete Animationen (neue Maßstäbe zum Individuum). Aber leider pass ich da in die Welt nicht rein ... deshalb nö ... obwohl ^^


----------



## Grodmon (28. März 2009)

Ich frag mich grad was Aion ist ^^


----------



## MoVedder (28. März 2009)

So ein Spiel , indem man sich vorkommt man sei man Dauer-High, im Sinne von viele bunte Farben und man hat Flügel etc.

...naja gibt viele Leute vorallem Asiaten die auf sowas stehen,...

Geschmackssache.

mfG


----------



## heretik (28. März 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Denn was hat Aion mit dem Warforum zu tun? - Da gibts noch andere gute MMorpgs die ich zwischenzeitlich testen könnte.



Frag ich mich auch. Diese Umfrage könnte man für jedes andere x-beliebige MMORPG, das am Horizont rumgurkt, genauso gut erstellen.


----------



## Pymonte (28. März 2009)

BtW hab gehört Hello Kitty Online ist grad auf dem Markt, es wirbt mit epischen Schlachten, blutigem Gemetzel und kuschel flair. Wer wechselt mit?

Das war jetzt übertrieben, aber mal ehrlich, alteingessene WAR/WoW/HdROler wirst du eh nicht überzeugen können. Die Leute die Aion spielen wollen werden derzeit wohl kaum in großer Masse vertreten sein. Das kommt erst kurzm vorm Ende wenn der Hype etc wieder losgeht. Dann kann man die Umfrage erstellen und der ein oder andere wird dann auch auf "Ja ich gehe, wegen der tollen Werbung und so" klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (28. März 2009)

Ist War der neue Maßstab ?

Immer diese Umfagen War >< WoW/AOC/Aion/RoM uvm.

Spielt doch einfach was euch persönlich gefällt, wieso muss man da immer solche dummen Umfragen veranstalten ?


----------



## Erena (29. März 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Asiagrinder waren noch nie meine Favoriten, daher werd ich bei definitiv bei WAR bleiben.



Weil das Spiel aus Asien kommt is es für dich gleich nen grinder sehr Interessantes Argument.
Schon mal Infos über das Spiel besorgt?
Achso und wenn Aion ein Asiagrinder is was is dann bitte WoW? Nen Amigrinder?
Erst Hirn einschalten dann schreiben, hilft manchmal.

mfg


----------



## ShoopDaWhoop (29. März 2009)

Ich bitte vielmals um entschuldigung für diese Umfrage <_<

Ich wollte nur wissen, da Warhammer das neue Game am Markt ist (neben Battleforge) und von WoW zu WAR schon viele gewechselt sind und in Warhammer ja allgemein bekannt net grad die Stimmung hoch ist (BW+WP Fotm Kombo, Serverlags, Schrott performance etc. pp) wieviele eventuell wechseln würden, wenn das Spiel released wird.

Und was Aion mit WAR zu tun hat? Nunja, beide sind auf RvR ausgelegt. Bei beiden steht PvP im Vordergrund und bei beiden gibt es ein fast identisches Burgen/Flaggen Eroberungssystem (Abyss), nur eben auf einer Karte und net mit hin und her fliegen zwischen X Zonen, wovon man nen drittel der Zeit sowieso nur im Ladescreen verbringt.

WoW hat sowas net (obwohl Blizz es krampfhaft versucht), HdrO erst recht net, RoM und AoC kenn ich net, will ich auch net und  interessieren mich auch net, also bleibt nur Warhammer.


----------



## Lari (29. März 2009)

Aion hat den Vorteil der dritten Fraktion, aber durch den "Asia-Style" kommt es bei mir nicht in Frage.


----------



## Thurgom (29. März 2009)

Aber schaus dir doch wenigstens in der Beta mal an, dass du auch schön im Aion-Forum alles schlecht reden kannst, wenn die ersten Aion/WoW-Vergleiche kommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankar (29. März 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Sry... wenn vergleich dann Metal Vs. HipHop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Oder Salami mit ner Gurke.....hmm ich krieg Hunger


----------



## Yrhi (29. März 2009)

Ich warte noch auf JUMPGATE EVOLUTION (etwas Werbung an dieser Stelle ^^) und wechsle dann dorthin!
WAR ist ja schön und gut, aber ich hab die Nase von Elfen etc. irgendwie voll!

Hoffentlich kommt mal wieder das gleiche Feeling auf, wie damals als ich Freelancer das erste Mal gezockt hab (ja ist vllt. kein Hardcore Spiel, aber trotzdem genial)...


----------



## Berghammer71 (29. März 2009)

Yrhi schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf JUMPGATE EVOLUTION (etwas Werbung an dieser Stelle ^^) und wechsle dann dorthin!
> WAR ist ja schön und gut, aber ich hab die Nase von Elfen etc. irgendwie voll!
> 
> Hoffentlich kommt mal wieder das gleiche Feeling auf, wie damals als ich Freelancer das erste Mal gezockt hab (ja ist vllt. kein Hardcore Spiel, aber trotzdem genial)...



Nu ja D3 Seite ist schon online - Blizz hat nochmal bestätigt das Sie an einem neuen MMO arbeiten.

u.s.w. Aion sagen einige auch nicht vor 2010, hinzukommt das NCsoft es veröffentlicht - da war doch was mit sehr
guten Spielen die am Ende nichtmal ein Server online hatten...gähn, Destros haben stand gehalten (: gn8


----------



## everblue (29. März 2009)

ShoopDaWhoop schrieb:


> Ich bitte vielmals um entschuldigung für diese Umfrage <_<
> 
> Ich wollte nur wissen, da Warhammer das neue Game am Markt ist (neben Battleforge) und von WoW zu WAR schon viele gewechselt sind und in Warhammer ja allgemein bekannt net grad die Stimmung hoch ist (BW+WP Fotm Kombo, Serverlags, Schrott performance etc. pp) wieviele eventuell wechseln würden, wenn das Spiel released wird.
> 
> ...



Warum willst du wissen wieviele zu Aion wechseln ???????????????????????????????????????????

Was bringt es dir wenn jetzt 80% der an der Umfrage teilnehmenden Leute zu Aion wechseln ?

Wenn 100% zu Aion wechseln was hast du davon ?

Nenn mir bitte den Grund weshalb du wissen willst wieviele von War nach Aion wechseln, danke.


----------



## Flexaroni (29. März 2009)

Gegenfrage: was hast du davon ihn stumpf anzupöbeln?
oder um es mit deinen Worten auszudrücken: ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Deine Frage is so unglaublich unberechtig, dass es schon absurd ist. Man könnte sie unter jeden, jeden einzelnen Thread setzen. Aber statt dessen könnte man auch einfach mal das Maul halten, wenn man nix bei zu tragen hat, es geht mir echt grade nicht in den Sinn, was zu davon hast, ihn in seinen Motiven zu hinterfragen, als änderte das etwas, als ob das hier kein Forum wäre, dessen Sinn es ist, seine Gedanken mit anderen in Kontext zu bringen. 

Aber keine Sorge, bevor du noch mehr von deinem geistigen Abfall von dir lässt, beantworte ich dir die Frage: du flamest ihn dafür voll, dass er Warhammer kritisiert, quasi die Frage äußert: "Aion wird besser als Warhammer (welches suckt), wer ist meiner Meinung?". Es ist mir zwar unklar, wie man sich durch so etwas angegriffen fühlen kann und der Meinung sein muss, da rein zu flamen, aber das liegt wohl in der menschlichen Natur.

&#8364;:Allein sein Nickname qualifiziert ihn alles zu schreiben, was der will! ;>


----------



## ÆbämÆ (29. März 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Asiagrinder waren noch nie meine Favoriten, daher werd ich bei definitiv bei WAR bleiben.



sehe ich genauso^^ Aber eher wegen der grafik.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (29. März 2009)

Atrocis schrieb:


> Werde bis KotoR kommt bei War bleiben. Hoffentlich versauen sie Kotor nur nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey, das ist Bioware. Bioware versaut nix, was mit RPG zu tun hat =)
Gegenbeweise sind erwünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## battschack (29. März 2009)

Aion wird eh nach hinten los gehen denk ich, wird wieder viel zu sehr gelobt wie damals Aoc/HellgateLondon usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werde aufjeden fall dammit erst mal 3monate warten und schaun wie es mit bugs/quests/grinden und so ausschaut.

Mein imaginärer Hellseher sagt zwar Aion wird nix aber mal schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solange bleibe ich bei WAR und warte noch nebenbei auf Diablo 3


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (29. März 2009)

Antwort 1. Es gibt nicht mal eine theoretische Chance, mich hier nach dem AION Release noch zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







heretik schrieb:


> Frag ich mich auch. Diese Umfrage könnte man für jedes andere x-beliebige MMORPG, das am Horizont rumgurkt, genauso gut erstellen.



Nein, AION hat auch Open PVP mit Burgbelagerungen mit dem VORTEIL, dass es 0 PVP Instanzen in dem Spiel geben wird, also nur offene PVP Schlachten. Das macht es zu einem direkten Konkurrenten für WAR und es gibt auch kein anderes aktuelles MMORPG was diese Kunden bedient.



battschack schrieb:


> Aion wird eh nach hinten los gehen denk ich, wird wieder viel zu sehr gelobt wie damals Aoc/HellgateLondon usw.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja AION hat alleine in Südkorea etwa 500.000 Spieler, also mehr als WAR in EU / USA zusammen. In China ist derzeit Betatest, und du kannst davon ausgehen, dass in China nochmal 1-2 Mio Leute mindestens dazu kommen. Wenn das Entwicklerteam von Lineage2 ein neues MMORPG in Asien released, ist es genauso, als wenn Blizzard hier was rausbringt. Ein unglaublicher Hype entsteht.

AIONs Erfolg und Zukunft sind durch den asiatischen Markt eh gesichert. Wie es in EU / US wird, weiß niemand, doch im Endeffekt reicht es ja, wenn man 100.000 - 200.000 Spieler in EU / US hat, wie z.B Lineage2, was ja auch immer weiter läuft, da die Entwickler eben genug Geld durch den asiatischen Markt einnehmen.



Pymonte schrieb:


> Asiagrinder waren noch nie meine Favoriten, daher werd ich bei definitiv bei WAR bleiben.



Setzen 6. Es ist kein Grinder, es ist extra auf den westlichen Markt ausgelegt worden was Levelspeed angeht. Quests hat man mehr als genug. Zumal man wohl erkannt hat, dass questbasierte MMORPGs in EU / US und Asien erfolgreich sind. 

Grinder sind ja nur in Asien richtig erfolgreich. 

Nur weil ein MMORPG asiatischen Grafikstil hat, ist es doch kein Grinder, immer diese Klischees ~.~


----------



## battschack (29. März 2009)

@MaNoFsTeeL

in wow gibt es auch kein instanziertes pvp gebiet warum hab ich da nur nie open pvp erlebt? auser mal die 10vs2schlachten und so O.O

edit: oder meinst du mit pvp instanzen die bgs,arena?


----------



## Konov (29. März 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> @MaNoFsTeeL
> 
> in wow gibt es auch kein instanziertes pvp gebiet warum hab ich da nur nie open pvp erlebt? auser mal die 10vs2schlachten und so O.O
> 
> edit: oder meinst du mit pvp instanzen die bgs,arena?



Er meinte wohl BGs... in AION wird es definitiv keine BGs geben. *Nur* "Open PVP" im Abyss, was am ehesten dem PVP von WAR gleichkommt.

@MaNoFsTeeL
Sehr schöne Zusammenfassung von AION; Das Gerücht, dass es sich um einen "Asia Grinder" handele, geht einem so langsam wirklich auf den Keks. ^^


----------



## MoVedder (29. März 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Antwort 1. Es gibt nicht mal eine theoretische Chance, mich hier nach dem AION Release noch zu sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich sagte ja bereits, ein Spiel indem man Flügel hat und von Asiaten gespielt wird, die aber , sobald es was kosten wird , sich schnell zurück ziehen werden, da es in dem Land wenn es um Geld geht ein wenig andere Regeln gelten, aber das wird jetzt zu deep,...

Ich geb dem spiel 2-3 Monate dann wars das

mfG


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2009)

MoVedder schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja bereits, ein Spiel indem man Flügel hat und von Asiaten gespielt wird, die aber , sobald es was kosten wird , sich schnell zurück ziehen werden, da es in dem Land wenn es um Geld geht ein wenig andere Regeln gelten, aber das wird jetzt zu deep,...
> 
> Ich geb dem spiel 2-3 Monate dann wars das
> 
> mfG


würd ich  nicht sagen, bin zwar selber kein fan von der optik und dem flair, aber den leuten in asien wird es bestimmt zu genüge gefallen, damit das spiel weiter macht.
zumal ich gelesen hab, das es ähnlich wie bei gw zonen gibt und , obwohl ich gw mochte, das nicht nochmal will^^


----------



## battschack (29. März 2009)

@MoVedder

Jupp so ist es alles was geld kostet wird dort irgendwie echt nicht viel gespielt aber sobald es Privat server gibt na dann Prost^^

wie z.B Ragnarok hat bestimmt 1mil spieler die auf privat servern zocken^^ und auf normalen server ca. 5-15k soviel ich gelesen hab : )


----------



## Konov (29. März 2009)

MoVedder schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja bereits, ein Spiel indem man Flügel hat und von Asiaten gespielt wird, die aber , sobald es was kosten wird , sich schnell zurück ziehen werden, da es in dem Land wenn es um Geld geht ein wenig andere Regeln gelten, aber das wird jetzt zu deep,...
> 
> Ich geb dem spiel 2-3 Monate dann wars das
> 
> mfG



Warum gibst du dem Spiel 2-3 Monate, wenn die Chars beim Fliegen Flügel haben? 
In Korea und China kostet es meines Wissens nach sehr wohl eine Gebühr... und der wirtschaftliche Erfolg des Spiels ist dort bereits gesichert, wie die Abozahlen bestätigen. Und nein es sind keine Botter sondern Spieler... man höre und staune.

Also begründen solltest du deine waghalsigen Thesen schon. ^^


----------



## Protek (29. März 2009)

Sobald man anfängt Mmorpg zu vergleichen sollte man seinen PC ausschalten und sich eine sinnvollere Beschäftigung suchen ^^ Das ist ein deutliches Zeichen das man mit Spielen scheinbar zu sehr einen Längenvergleich anstrebt und den Spass schon vor langer Zeit aus den Augen verloren hat.


----------



## ÆbämÆ (29. März 2009)

Falls AION wie LA2 wird ist es crap für mich. Wird dann auch son .. "Ich bin gebuffed und haue damit 100 mal schneller alles!"^^


----------



## Nachtglanz (29. März 2009)

Warte seit Jahren schon auf Aion, kanns kaum noch abwarten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gefesselt (29. März 2009)

Also ich werde Aion definitiv spielen, es sieht einfach klasse aus und WAR ist... naja, es ist besser als WoW und hat auch potenzial, aber Aion sieht einfach besser aus und das Klassensystem mit den Fliegendenkämpfen ist genial^^


----------



## Yrhi (29. März 2009)

Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> Hey, das ist Bioware. Bioware versaut nix, was mit RPG zu tun hat =)
> Gegenbeweise sind erwünscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, ich will ja keinen hier angreifen - aber ich fand Knights of the old Republic extrem langweilig!
Klar, die Story usw. kommen ganz nett rüber, aber:

1. hat nix mit der neueren Star Wars Story zu tun (die ich nunmal spannender finde, wegen den Filmen)
2. das Kampfsystem ist - naja - zum einschlafen...


----------



## Geige (29. März 2009)

also ich schau mir aion mal an aber wenn es pvp mässig nicht besser
ist als war bleibe ich eindeutig bei war!


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2009)

Gefesselt schrieb:


> Also ich werde Aion definitiv spielen, es sieht einfach klasse aus und WAR ist... naja, es ist besser als WoW und hat auch potenzial, aber Aion sieht einfach besser aus und das Klassensystem mit den Fliegendenkämpfen ist genial^^


ich frag mich immernoch wie das mit den fliegenden kämpfen funzen soll, soweit ichd as gelesen hab, kannst du max für 30sek fliegen. wenn de glück hast reicht das für nen gegner und danach stirbste selbst am fallschaden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berghammer71 (29. März 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich frag mich immernoch wie das mit den fliegenden kämpfen funzen soll, soweit ichd as gelesen hab, kannst du max für 30sek fliegen. wenn de glück hast reicht das für nen gegner und danach stirbste selbst am fallschaden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich frag mich wann der Sinn des Threads kommt.


----------



## Konov (29. März 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich frag mich immernoch wie das mit den fliegenden kämpfen funzen soll, soweit ichd as gelesen hab, kannst du max für 30sek fliegen. wenn de glück hast reicht das für nen gegner und danach stirbste selbst am fallschaden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Denke man muss differenzieren... was geht, ist Gleiten. Nicht Langstreckenfliegen ^^
Das gleiten lässt sich verlängern wenn man im Abyss die Ätherdinger einsammelt, soweit hab ichs verstanden. Und im Abyss ist das auch nötig. Gibt nen schickes neues Video dazu hier im Aion Unterforum, einfach mal reinschauen!

Kämpfe werden sich wohl kaum in 2km Höhe abspielen. Aber die Flügel ermöglichen einem Gleitflüge im Kampf, und natürlich Kämpfe in der Luft, aber eben nicht auf so extremer Höhe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (den Abyss mal ausgenommen)


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (29. März 2009)

Was hier in dem Thread auch generell noch gar nicht erwähnt wurde, AION ist eben ein MMORPG mit einem KOMPLETTPAKET. Nicht wie in WAR. Hier werden nur PVP Fans zufriedengestellt, nicht mal diese werden dann absolut zufriedengestellt. PVE Fans und vor allem Craftingfans können Warhammer Online aber vergessen. Auch gehandelt wird hier kaum, gibt ja nichts Spannendes im AH außer paar Setitems.

AION ist mehr wie WoW was den PVE Bereich angeht, es wird also viele Raids geben als auch Kleingruppendungeons. Darüber hinaus hat es ein vollständiges Crafting und Handelssystem, auch das ist in WAR klar schwächer.

Der große Unterschied zwischen WoW und AION entsteht eben erst im PVP, dort setzt man im Gegensatz zum Genreprimus auf Open PVP, in WoW kümmert man sich ja eher um instanzierten PVP. Also Arena und Schlachtfelder.

Da ich PVP Fan (Open PVP), aber auch auf guten PVE (nicht wie hier) und vor allem ein super Crafting System nicht verzichten möchte, ist AION ganz klar für mich das bessere MMORPG, dafür brauch ich das vorher nicht mal spielen. Ich habe genug Videos gesehen und mich auch informiert über dieses Spiel.... zumal ich koreanische MMORPGs sowieso mag.





MoVedder schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja bereits, ein Spiel indem man Flügel hat und von Asiaten gespielt wird, die aber , sobald es was kosten wird , sich schnell zurückziehen werden, da es in dem Land wenn es um Geld geht ein wenig andere Regeln gelten, aber das wird jetzt zu deep,...
> 
> Ich geb dem spiel 2-3 Monate dann wars das
> 
> mfG



Das Spiel kostet doch derzeit schon Geld, und in Südkorea hat es 1 Woche nach Release über 300.000 Leute GLEICHZEITIG online gehabt. Dir ist klar, dass Südkorea nicht gerade ein großes Land ist oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch in China wird es Geld kosten, umgerechnet etwa 6 Euro im Monat, damit ist es für manche Leute sogar teurer als WoW, was in China pro Stunde bezahlt wird....


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2009)

also manofsteel, mehr fanboy geht nun aber wirklich nicht. ich mein allein deine aussage "AION ganz klar für mich das bessere MMORPG, dafür brauch ich das vorher nicht mal spielen" zeigt das in perfektion.
warum genau denkst du eigentlich ist AIOn noch nicht im westlichen teil der welt erhältlich? wegen übersetzng? wohl kaum, ich denke dort wird imemrnoch überlegt ob es für den westlichen markt geeignet ist.
achja ein allrounder im mmorpg zu sein ist gut, aber selbst wow hat so nicht angefangen denn das bringt zu viele baustellen für sich.


----------



## Konov (29. März 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> warum genau denkst du eigentlich ist AIOn noch nicht im westlichen teil der welt erhältlich? wegen übersetzng? wohl kaum, ich denke dort wird imemrnoch überlegt ob es für den westlichen markt geeignet ist.



Naja das wohl nicht... released wird es auf jeden Fall. Sie arbeiten halt nur daran, es für den westlichen Markt so gut wie möglich anzupassen. Das bestreitet ja auch niemand. Aber deine Aussage klang jetzt so, als würden sie den Release noch abwägen, was aber nicht der Fall ist, 100%ig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob das Spiel wirklich alle Erwartungen erfüllt, muss es natürlich zeigen - wie jedes andere Spiel.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (29. März 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich mein allein deine aussage "AION ganz klar für mich das bessere MMORPG, dafür brauch ich das vorher nicht mal spielen" zeigt das in perfektion.



Nein, aber ich habe fast jedes koreanische MMORPG gerne gespielt. Beispielsweise Ragnarok Online hab ich fast 2 Jahre gespielt und RF Online auch 6 Monate, aufgehört habe ich mit RF Online nur so früh, weil die Server total leer waren. Bei Sword of the New World aka Granado Espada hab ich auch nur aufgehört weil er EU Server zu leer war. Wenn man Korea MMORPG Fan ist, braucht man AION auch nicht vorher zu spielen, um zu wissen, dass es einem besser gefallen wird als Warhammer Online.

BTW. hab ich bisher bei jedem MMORPG vorher gut einschätzen können, obs mir gefällt, das Gameplay ist eh immer gleich, es geht da eigentlich nur um die Features, und da ist AION genau das Richtige für mich, das hat dann nichts mit Fanboy zu tun.  Fanboy wäre es, wenn ich sagen würde, AION IST DAS BESTE MMORPG. Ich sage aber nur, dass es für MICH das klar bessere MMORPG im Vergleich zu WAR ist. Was soll ich auch anderes sagen, das ist nun mal der Fall Oo

Wenn du wie ich....

- Open PVP magst
- Instanzen PVP hasst
- Crafting magst
- Gerne handelst
- Den Korea Style bzgl. Chardesign und Rüstungen liebst
- Kein Problem mit Grinding hast (gut, das ist bei AION wohl egal)
- Auf Massenschlachten stehst
- BOP hasst
- Einen zumindest ordentlichen PVE Part brauchst

.... dann ist AION einfach das bessere Spiel, das braucht man dann nicht anspielen. 

Denn War bedient  mich im Sektor Handel und Crafting fast gar nicht, das macht für mich etwa 40% von einem MMORPG aus, alleine durch diesen Punkt weiß ich halt schon, dass AION mir besser gefallen wird, weil Videos von dem Crafting System hab ich schon gesehen. In Vanguard hab ich 3 Monate lang ausschließlich gecraftet, ein gutes Crafting System ist für mich das A und O bei einem MMORPG. Vielleicht verstehst du nun, warum ich AION nicht anspielen muss, um zu wissen, dass es mir besser als Warhammer Online passen wird. Das hat nichts mit Fanboy-Gehabe zu tun, sondern das ist einfach mein GESCHMACK.

PS: Was mir bzgl. AION nur noch den Spaß verderben könnte, wenn zu viele Items BOP wären, aber man wird sehen, wie das ist, bei den meisten koreanischen MMORPGs gibts das nicht, dafür können beim Upgraden ab +5 die Items kaputt gehen. Dadurch werden dann Items aus dem Spiel genommen, die sonst bei westlichen MMORPGs durch das Binden verloren gehen. Für mich die elegantere Lösung, eben weil der Handel dann lebendig ist und man die besten Items traden kann.



sTereoType schrieb:


> warum genau denkst du eigentlich ist AIOn noch nicht im westlichen teil der welt erhältlich?.



Ach und warum wurde das bei der Games Convention vorgestellt, und wird auch nächstes Wochenende bei der RPC in Köln vorgestellt? Weil man das nur in Asien released? 

Ich sags dir, bei koreanischen MMORPGs muss bei der Übersetzung auch viel am Programmcode geändert werden, das ist nicht einfach eine sture Übersetzung wie von Englisch zu Deutsch. Koreanische MMORPGs brauchen deshalb meist 1-2 Jahre bis sie den westlichen Markt erreichen. Wenn du dich mit koreanischen MMORPGs auskennen würdest, würdest du das wissen.

Auch kommen die asiatischen MMORPGs dann 1 Jahr später meist im Ursprungszustand raus, nicht mit den neuen Patches die in dem letzten Jahr in Asien rauskamen, eben weil die Übersetzung bzw. die Übertragung so lange dauert. Wenn AION Ende des Jahres zu uns  kommt, wirds wohl auch Version 1.00 aus dem Dezember 08 sein. Und nicht eine Version die schon neue Patches beinhaltet.


----------



## Coetzee (29. März 2009)

Hi,

ich hab Möglichkeit "Jein" gewählt. Wer Aion nur 2-3Monate gibt hat sich mit dem Spiel noch nicht beschäftigt.

Ich mochte schon immer Asia-RPGs (Final Fantasy, Shen Mue, Grandia usw). Der Tekken Kampfstil gefällt mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werds mir auf jeden Fall anschauen, es kommt aber nur ein MMO für mich in Frage (Preis&Zeit) - ob es meine kleine Grünhaut ablösen kann werden wir sehen - sicher auf jeden Fall, wenn sich nicht bald was im Endcontent in WAR tut.

gruß

@manofsteel: Hast auch schon nen chinesischen Beta-Key? -> http://forum.aion-daily.de/das-spiel/aion-...eta-client-faq/


----------



## MoVedder (29. März 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> @MoVedder
> 
> Jupp so ist es alles was geld kostet wird dort irgendwie echt nicht viel gespielt aber sobald es Privat server gibt na dann Prost^^
> 
> wie z.B Ragnarok hat bestimmt 1mil spieler die auf privat servern zocken^^ und auf normalen server ca. 5-15k soviel ich gelesen hab : )



Exakt, darauf hatte ich mich bezogen, Ragnarok ist eigentlich das beste Beispiel dafür, zumal ich es vor 2 Jahren auch noch gezockt hatte,...aber es dann nurnoch Berg ab ging.

mfG


----------



## Hocke (29. März 2009)

Selten so ein überflüssiges Thema gesehen, aber passt zur buffed-Community...


----------



## DeeeRoy (29. März 2009)

Hocke schrieb:


> Selten so ein überflüssiges Thema gesehen, aber passt zur buffed-Community...



Der Beitrag ist auch nicht besser! Und ja, du gehörst dazu...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berghammer71 (30. März 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Wenn du wie ich....
> 
> - Open PVP magst
> - Instanzen PVP hasst
> ...



Bis auf den Korea Style, Grinding, Massenschlachten(ich wart ja selbst noch in War auf Performancepatchtes) hört sich das gut an, let`s go back wow - in instanzen muss man da auch nicht und der PvE Part ist da noch immer gut.

Jede alte Suppe die warmgemacht wird muß sich halt am Stammgericht messen, außer ne Grafik seh ich da nix.

BoP... ja mein Gott, in heutigen Zeiten weiss man wo wirklich gutes Non BoP oft landet - auf ebay, na doll.

In Anbetracht das ganze Waargh Aion kommt Gekreische auch dann mit Umfragen hier in die X. Runde geht, ist der Thread halt so überflüssig wie die Nachrichten von nächsten Sonntag. Über Aion kann man in eignen Thread diskutieren.

Das ist hier doch nur Heißmacherei auf etwas man ev. haben möchte, keiner kennt und nächster Zeit gar keiner haben kann.


----------



## Astravall (30. März 2009)

Ich werde bei Warhammer bleiben.

1. Wird AION eh wieder nur gehypt bis zum geht nicht mehr (Warhammer hab ich mir auch erst angeschaut als es nen Monat draussen war)
2. Habe ich in Warhammer noch nicht alles gesehn.
3. Macht mir Warhammer viel zu viel Spaß, als dass ich mir momentan was neues anschauen würde.
4. Finde ich das mit den Engelartigen Charakteren in AION arg kitschig
5. Mag ich kein höher schneller weiter Gegrinde was AION ja nach euren Beschreibungen ist.

MfG Michael

PS: Die einen mögen es als Nachteil sehen dass die tollen Items nicht so einfach gehandelt werden können in WAR. ICH sehe es als wesentlichen Vorteil, wenn sich jeder gute Items holen kann und nicht die 'Händler' immer alles abgreifen, um es für Mondpreise ins Aktionshaus stellen zu können. Aber vielleicht bin ich da zu stark DAoC und Trails of Atlantis geschädigt, wo einige Wenige die Artefaktbegegnungen dauergefarmt haben und man so auf normalem Wege fast nicht an die entsprechenden Items gekommen ist.


----------



## Elindir (30. März 2009)

Seit ich Final Fantasy XI Online getestet habe, werde ich niemals wieder ein Japanisches Online Rollenspiel spielen.... 

#nicht mein Humor (Humor = Titten von 12 Jährigen Mädchen)

#endlos komplizierte Spielweise mit viel zu viel Text und bla bla

#Der Manga style sagt mir auch nicht zu

Wems zusagt solls spielen, aber dafür hier eine Umfrage starten... ist wirklich genau so sinnlos wie eine Umfrage, Welche Musik besser sei...


----------



## Senubirath (30. März 2009)

> *Beispielsweise Ragnarok Online hab ich fast 2 Jahre gespielt und RF Online auch 6 Monate, aufgehört habe ich mit RF Online nur so früh, weil die Server total leer waren. Bei Sword of the New World aka Granado Espada hab ich auch nur aufgehört weil er EU Server zu leer war.*




Okay.... ne prognose...... is nicht hellsehen nicht sonstwas... aber du sagst du hattest aufgehört weil die EU Server leer waren? Meinste es wird über kurz oder lang mit Aion besser? Es gibt Spiele die den Allgemeinen User abschrecken weil es u bunt und zu oberflächlich ist... oder weil man sich mit dem Sytle des games nicht anfreunden kann... 

Nebenbei zu sagen man muss es nicht spielen um zu wissen das es gut ist.... manschmal ist es von vorteil man spielt es an... kann ja sein das den hohen anforderungen nicht entspricht. 

Naja egal.... da du davon bessesen scheinst kann man eh net richtig mit dir reden.... da A. du eh nur deine welt siehst und B. alle die nicht deiner Meinung sind eh flamest...


----------



## magnaa (30. März 2009)

Gibt es schon Statements darüber wie die performance in Südkorea ist ? Die Grafik sieht sehr gut aus, und wenn es das gleiche Spielprinzip wie WAR verfolgt sind große Ansammlungen von Spielern quasi erwünscht. Nicht mal WAR läuft 6 Monate nach Release ohne Ruckeln bei Massenschlachten. Wenn bei AION alles instanziert sein wird wie bei AOC dann wird es hier keinen langfristigen Erfolg haben. Und gar keine BG´s anbieten finde ich auch für fragwürdig, was machen denn die ganzen Schichtarbeiter. Selbst WAR mit seinen 5 bis 6 aktiven Servern für Deutschland hatte am Sontag nur auf einem Server bei einer Fraktion eine Hohe Bevölkerung. Die Leute sind in letzter zeit wählerischer geworden was WOW Alternativen angeht. Eigentlich müsste man doch nur ein zweites WOW releasen welches balance besitzt, bessere Grafik und sich wie zu Classic Zeiten spielen lässt^^


----------



## Konov (30. März 2009)

Hi,



Astravall schrieb:


> 1. Wird AION eh wieder nur gehypt bis zum geht nicht mehr (Warhammer hab ich mir auch erst angeschaut als es nen Monat draussen war)



Also ich für meinen Teil hype nichts. Ich sehe nur positiv dem Spiel entgegen weil bereits einige sehr gute Dinge vom Entwickler offengelegt wurden und auf ein tolles Spiel hoffen lassen. Bei jedem Anzeichen von Freude immer gleich auf Hype zu schließen, halte ich für etwas überzogen.



Astravall schrieb:


> 5. Mag ich kein höher schneller weiter Gegrinde was AION ja nach euren Beschreibungen ist.



Das Wort Grinden wird in AION genausowenig Platz finden, wie in jedem anderen MMO wie WoW, WAR oder HdRO.
Wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt, wird AION *explizit* für den westlichen Markt angepasst, um das sogenannte reihenweise Monsterabschlachten möglichst gering zu halten. Was ich für eine tolle Sache halte, denn das zeigt, dass NCsoft bemüht ist, hier dem westlichen Publikum das Spiel schmackhaft zu machen! Wieso sollte man das verurteilen?
Jeder der immer gleich als erstes was von Grind brüllt, hat vom Spiel und dem was darüber bekannt ist, überhaupt keine Ahnung. Genauso wenig würde ich über Warhammer sagen, dass das PVP schlecht ist, weil ichs gar nicht genau kenne. 

Alles andere ist eben Geschmackssache und WAR ist sicher ein gutes Spiel, wo sehr viele Leute zurecht ihren Spass haben. Ebenso wird es mit AION sein. Die Umfrage ist letztlich wohl nur eine Gegenüberstellung von einigen subjektiven Meinungen.




Elindir schrieb:


> Seit ich Final Fantasy XI Online getestet habe, werde ich niemals wieder ein Japanisches Online Rollenspiel spielen....



AION ist nicht japanisch sondern koreanisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Elindir schrieb:


> #nicht mein Humor (Humor = Titten von 12 Jährigen Mädchen)



Also ich bin ja der Meinung ein MMO soll faszinieren und eher sekundär zum lachen bringen.
Wenn ich lachen will, höre ich mir Witze an...



Elindir schrieb:


> #endlos komplizierte Spielweise mit viel zu viel Text und bla bla



Kannst du das etwas genauer beschreiben? Weiß nicht was an der Spielweise komplizierter sein soll als bei jedem anderen MMO...



Elindir schrieb:


> #Der Manga style sagt mir auch nicht zu



Manga Style ist etwas anderes, wenn es Manga Style wäre, würd es mich vermutlich auch nicht so interessieren. Mangas sind japanische Comics.
Es hat mit dem Style des Spiels nichts zutun. Zumal europäische Charaktere und Zwerge problemlos möglich sind, wie oben bereits erwähnt.




Senubirath schrieb:


> Okay.... ne prognose...... is nicht hellsehen nicht sonstwas... aber du sagst du hattest aufgehört weil die EU Server leer waren? Meinste es wird über kurz oder lang mit Aion besser? Es gibt Spiele die den Allgemeinen User abschrecken weil es u bunt und zu oberflächlich ist... oder weil man sich mit dem Sytle des games nicht anfreunden kann...



Die Community von AION ist in Europa und den USA bereits jetzt größer als die von WoW bei Release. Ich glaube, dass die Chancen gut stehen, dass die Server auch gefüllt werden. 
Natürlich gibt es auch einige die den Stil partout nicht abkönnen. Aber diese Personen stehen ja sowieso aussen vor, um die geht es hier ja nicht.




magnaa schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Statements darüber wie die performance in Südkorea ist ?



Es gibt Spielerbeiträge, die belegen, dass die performance ok war. Damit meine ich insbesondere 100 Mann Raids wo das Ruckeln bzw. laggen nur gering ist. Für ein Spiel dass noch in der Beta Phase lief, ist das natürlich eine prima Sache. Wie es zum Release wirklich werden wird, müssen wir dann sehen.



magnaa schrieb:


> Wenn bei AION alles instanziert sein wird wie bei AOC dann wird es hier keinen langfristigen Erfolg haben.



Meines Wissens nach ist nur ein winziger Teil des Spiels instanziert.



magnaa schrieb:


> Und gar keine BG´s anbieten finde ich auch für fragwürdig, was machen denn die ganzen Schichtarbeiter. Selbst WAR mit seinen 5 bis 6 aktiven Servern für Deutschland hatte am Sontag nur auf einem Server bei einer Fraktion eine Hohe Bevölkerung. Die Leute sind in letzter zeit wählerischer geworden was WOW Alternativen angeht. Eigentlich müsste man doch nur ein zweites WOW releasen welches balance besitzt, bessere Grafik und sich wie zu Classic Zeiten spielen lässt^^



Und IMO zielt AION unter Berücksichtigung sämtlicher bekannten Fakten über das Gameplay, die Grafik, die Raids und das Spielsystem generell ziemlich genau auf ein WoW Classic. (natürlich nur vom Grundsätzlichen her)
Daneben gibt es aber eben auch viele nützliche Dinge die man bereits aus den laufenden Beta Phasen übernehmen konnte und natürlich auch bei anderen MMOs abschauen konnte. Die Tests von AION waren ja richtige Massentests in Korea. Ich denke da stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht, dass einige Probleme von vornherein ausgemerzt werden können.

Wenn ich da nur mal an WoW denke, da war auch nicht immer alles Gold was glänzt. Im Release Jahr gab es regelmässig jeden Mittwoch (Minimum) Serverabstürze, bei mehr als 100 Spielern an einem Platz, für mehrere Stunden am Tag. Das war völlig normal zu der Zeit.


Was mir auf dem Herzen liegt bei dieser Diskussion, ist, dass niemand dem anderen versucht etwas madig zu machen. Wie gesagt, hier werden subjektive Meinungen gegenübergestellt. (= Umfrage)
Da kann jeder seinen Senf dazu geben und über Standpunkte sollte man diskutieren können. Aber doch nicht, "das ist scheisse, so scheisse wird es sein weil ich in meine Kristallkugel geschaut habe und deswegen mag ich es nicht".

In dem Sinne, lasst die Kirche im Dorf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. März 2009)

ManicK schrieb:


> wien vergleich zwischen metal und new-metal..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meinst du "Nu Metal"? (z.B. Linkin Park)

Ich bleibe bei Warhammer. AION ist mir egal.


----------



## shronk (30. März 2009)

Meine Erwartungen liegen ja bei Stargate Worlds... *hoff*

Aber von was ich gesehn und gehört hab (is ja nich so viel bisher) scheints mir jedenfalls nen Blick wert zu sein.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (30. März 2009)

@ Topic mal wieder was:

Wie man sieht, ist der Thread hier doch nicht sinnlos, fast 40% der Leute finden AION interessant, fast 20% wechseln definitiv, andere 25% kennen das Spiel nicht mal, davon könnten also auch noch welche wechseln. Natürlich ist das nicht representativ, man bräuchte dafür schon etwa 500-1000 Stimmen, trotzdem zeigt es eben, dass der Thread in dieses Forum schon reinpasst.WAR und AION verbindet eben der Drang zum Open RVR, es gibt hier eben viele Leute wie ich, die eigentlich gerne koreanische MMORPGs spielen, unter anderem wegen dem PVP dort (dort gibts generell kaum PVP Instanzen, alles in offenen Gebieten), aber derzeit kein koreanisches MMORPG Futter haben, für diese Leute ist Warhammer Online interessant. Dies verblasst aber für diese Leute, sobald AION draußen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Senubirath schrieb:


> Okay.... ne prognose...... is nicht hellsehen nicht sonstwas... aber du sagst du hattest aufgehört weil die EU Server leer waren? Meinste es wird über kurz oder lang mit Aion besser? Es gibt Spiele die den Allgemeinen User abschrecken weil es u bunt und zu oberflächlich ist... oder weil man sich mit dem Sytle des games nicht anfreunden kann...



Der Grund warum die Server dieser Spiele leer wurden (ok in Ragnarok ist noch genug los, aber nach 2 Jahren brauchte man einfach ein neues Spielchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)  war der Grind, mit dieser monotonen Spielweise können westliche Spieler nicht viel anfangen. Das der asiatische Grafikstil aber angenommen wird, das sieht man an den Konsolen, wo japanische RPGs wie Final Fantasy oder Star Ocean unheimlich erfolgreich sind.

Nun überlegen wir mal, was AION von den anderen koreanischen MMORPGs unterscheidet? Bingo, es gibt keinen Grind, sondern man levelt mit Quests und hat recht fix Maxlevel...



magnaa schrieb:


> Wenn bei AION alles instanziert sein wird wie bei AOC dann wird es hier keinen langfristigen Erfolg haben.



Im PVP gibts keine Instanzen, hab ich auch in noch keinem koreanischen MMORPG gesehen. Nur im PVE wird etwa 10% der Spielwelt instanziert sein, also Dungeons und Raids. Es wird aber auch offene Dungeons geben wie in Vanguard oder EQ1.



Elindir schrieb:


> Seit ich Final Fantasy XI Online getestet habe, werde ich niemals wieder ein Japanisches Online Rollenspiel spielen....
> 
> #nicht mein Humor (Humor = Titten von 12 Jährigen Mädchen)



Wie sinnlos ist das? Dann dürftest du ja auch nie wieder ein westliches MMORPG anfassen nachdem du mit einem aufgehört hast. Du kannst doch nicht jedes Spiel gleichsetzen. Es gibt westliche MMORPGs wie WoW oder auch UO, die in komplett unterschiedliche Richtungen gehen. Genauso gibts das bei koreanischen MMORPGs, die sind auch nicht alle gleich.FF11 Online ist nun ein recht kompliziertes koreanisches MMORPG mit wenig PVP und viel Gruppencontent im PVE. Wenn du als Vergleich dann RF Online anschaust ist dort viel mehr PVP vorhanden, z.B alle 8 Stunden ein Kampf der 3 Fraktionen um die Mine, wo man dann 7 Stunden "Mining" betreiben kann, sofern die eingenommen wird.

Zum Grafikstil:

Auch da gibts Unterschiede, bei AION gibts keine Kinderchars. Bei Ragnarok z.B war es so, bei FF11 eventuell auch. Aber bei AION? Hier mal ein Video von der Charerstellung. Auch hier sehr untypisch für koreanische MMORPGs, * unfassbar viele Optionen bei der Gestaltung des Chars, auch wieder etwas extra für die westlichen Spieler abgesehen vom nicht vorhandenen Grind *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDi_8v5aa6s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6lsBEgAfTE

So eine umfangreiche Charerstellung + Open PVP gibts wohl in keinem anderen MMORPG. Denn das ist höllisch schwer eine gute Performance hinzubekommen wenn jeder Char anders aussieht. Daher ja immer der Begriff "Clone Wars" bei anderen koreanischen MMORPGs. Ich bin gespannt, wenn die Performance gut ist in Massenschlachten, ist das ein Wunder. Dann kann man den Entwicklern von NCSOFT nur gratulieren. Ich kann es noch nicht glauben, dass die Performance gut sein wird bei Massenschlachten, nicht mit dieser Charcreation. Bei Vanguard haben die das später auch rausgenommen und fast alle Optionen deaktiviert um es spielbar machen zu können bei Raids. In AoC hat die Grafik generell dazu geführt, dass alles instanziert ist. 

PS: Mit dem Charstyle dürften auch die meisten Leute zurechtkommen, ist ja nun jetzt nicht übermäßig bunt, auch sind es keine "Kinderchars", natürlich mit einem asiatischen Hauch, aber NCSOFT wäre ja schön blöd, wenn man den asiatischen Markt nicht voll ausschöpfen würde mit AION, die ganzen Lineage Fans warten schon wie verrückt :>


----------



## Salute (30. März 2009)

Ich mag detailiert dargestellte Rüstungen Waffen und ebenso detailgetreue char Erstellung, also werd ich mir AION auf jeden Fall ansehen. Und da WAR eh kaum Zeit  in Anspruch nimmt, wird es wohl ne Weile dauern bis sich tatsächlich für eines der beiden Spiele entscheiden müsste.


----------



## sTereoType (30. März 2009)

das asiatische rollenspiele wie FinalFantasy(das  auch nur in den letzten spielen mit entsprechender grafik auffiel, man erinnere sich an das unendlich bescheuerte FF X2) secret of mana oder breath of Fire erfolgreich sind liegt wohl kaum an ihrem grafik stil.


----------



## Ghostface88 (30. März 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Community von AION ist in Europa und den USA bereits jetzt größer als die von WoW bei Release. Ich glaube, dass die Chancen gut stehen, dass die Server auch gefüllt werden.


Das glaub ich wohl weniger du weißt garnicht was WOW damals für ne Community hatte, da WOW durch Warcraft3 schon einen riesen vorteil in sachen community hatte.

weiter hab ich den post nich mehr gelesen, wie sagte ihr im thread jemand zuviel blabla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (30. März 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> AION ist nicht japanisch sondern koreanisch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oke ich korrigiere meine Aussage auf Asiatisch



Konov schrieb:


> Kannst du das etwas genauer beschreiben? Weiß nicht was an der Spielweise komplizierter sein soll als bei jedem anderen MMO...


Bei FF XI war der Kampf fast runden basierend und man musste alle Fähigkeiten in einem Text Menue auswählen. (jedenfalls musste ich das so machen)



Konov schrieb:


> Manga Style ist etwas anderes, wenn es Manga Style wäre, würd es mich vermutlich auch nicht so interessieren. Mangas sind japanische Comics.
> Es hat mit dem Style des Spiels nichts zutun. Zumal europäische Charaktere und Zwerge problemlos möglich sind, wie oben bereits erwähnt.


Dann halt "Asien" Style -.- mein Gott, was ich damit sagen will ist, dass mir die Grafik nicht zusagt. Und für mich als Manga Noob (Dragonball hab ich mal gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), wirkt es halt bisschen Mangisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Wie sinnlos ist das? Dann dürftest du ja auch nie wieder ein westliches MMORPG anfassen nachdem du mit einem aufgehört hast. Du kannst doch nicht jedes Spiel gleichsetzen. Es gibt westliche MMORPGs wie WoW oder auch UO, die in komplett unterschiedliche Richtungen gehen. Genauso gibts das bei koreanischen MMORPGs, die sind auch nicht alle gleich.FF11 Online ist nun ein recht kompliziertes koreanisches MMORPG mit wenig PVP und viel Gruppencontent im PVE. Wenn du als Vergleich dann RF Online anschaust ist dort viel mehr PVP vorhanden, z.B alle 8 Stunden ein Kampf der 3 Fraktionen um die Mine, wo man dann 7 Stunden "Mining" betreiben kann, sofern die eingenommen wird.


Doch klar kann ich diese Verallgemeinerung machen. Ich hab WoW (die ersten 1.5 Jahre) gespielt, und das hat mir damals gut gefallen. Dann habe ich Koreanisches MMORPG gespielt, das hat mir nicht gefallen. WAR gefällt mir, daher wird mir höchst wahrscheinlich AION auch nicht gefallen.... so einfach
Ob es dort eine MIne gibt die bla 8 Stunden was weis ich, wird mich trotzdem nicht überzeugen AION zu spielen.

vielleicht werde ich trotzdem die Demo (sofern es eine gibt) spielen. Man weis ja nie


----------



## Niste (30. März 2009)

Aion ist Murks diese Grafik ist zum kotzen ist wie ein wandernder kämpfender Weinachtsbaum.So bund und glitzernd wie Lammeter,Das ist eben die Anime fiction kann ich eh net Leiden.



WAR rockt einfach die paar macken da die werden die sicher auch noch hin bekommen.


----------



## Konov (30. März 2009)

Ghostface88 schrieb:


> weiter hab ich den post nich mehr gelesen, wie sagte ihr im thread jemand zuviel blabla
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 Na dann brauch ich dir ja auch nicht antworten oder?




Elindir schrieb:


> Bei FF XI war der Kampf fast runden basierend und man musste alle Fähigkeiten in einem Text Menue auswählen. (jedenfalls musste ich das so machen)



Stimmt. Ich kann dich beruhigen: AION ist nicht rundenbasiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Elindir schrieb:


> vielleicht werde ich trotzdem die Demo (sofern es eine gibt) spielen. Man weis ja nie



Unwarscheinlich, um nicht zu sagen, definitiv nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Niste schrieb:


> Aion ist Murks diese Grafik ist zum kotzen ist wie ein wandernder kämpfender Weinachtsbaum.So bund und glitzernd wie Lammeter,Das ist eben die Anime fiction kann ich eh net Leiden.



Kannst du vllt. ein Beispiel nennen, anhand eines Screenshots? 
IMO ist die Grafik farbenfroh, aber keinesfalls wie ein "Weihnachtsbaum".


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (30. März 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das asiatische rollenspiele wie FinalFantasy(das  auch nur in den letzten spielen mit entsprechender grafik auffiel, man erinnere sich an das unendlich bescheuerte FF X2) secret of mana oder breath of Fire erfolgreich sind liegt wohl kaum an ihrem grafik stil.



Es zeigt aber, dass Leute diesen Grafikstil annehmen, wenn das Gameplay passt. Und bei AION wird eben das Gameplay zu den westlichen Spielern passen, da es kein grindlastiges MMORPG ist.


----------



## Ghostface88 (30. März 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Na dann brauch ich dir ja auch nicht antworten oder?



Ne brauchst du nicht ohne Argumente!!


----------



## joekay (30. März 2009)

Ich mein es sieht schon gut aus was man da so in Videos sieht.

Wenn die da tatsächlich 3 verfeindete Reiche mit angreifbaren Hauptstädten und Burgenkämpfe haben könnte mich das überzeugen.

Allerdings schreckt mich diese Pokemon-Grafik schon etwas ab.


----------



## Aladan (30. März 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt erinnert mich AION eher an Classic DAoC als an WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die PvE Zonen sind strickt getrennt und das PvP findet in einer komplett eigenen Umgebung mit Burgen etc. statt.

Man mischt noch eine wunderschöne Grafik (sieht in Bewegung echt klasse aus) dazu, einen wirklich tollen Soundtrack, dazu das klassische WoW PvE und schon hat man einen netten Baukasten mit dem man viel Spass haben kann.

Btw. ist die Performance wirklich gut, man merkt sofort das die Grafikengine für diese Art der Kämpfe ausgelegt wurde. Die Lagfights und Performanceprobleme eines WAR hab ich in AION noch nicht gesehen/bemerkt obwohl die Kämpfe nicht kleiner sind als in WAR.

Trotzdem ist WAR immer noch ein gutes Spiel und hat seine Chance verdient. Einziges Manko ist halt immer noch die miserable Performance, das müssen sie endlich mal in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Konov (30. März 2009)

Wie bereits erwähnt, ist WAR sicher kein schlechtes Spiel und AION vermutlich genausowenig. Es geht hier ja nur um einen Vergleich, nichts weiter. Man kann doch prima vergleichen, statt alles als "blabla" abzutun oder nur mit Schimpfwörtern um sich zu schmeissen ohne zu begründen. ("Das ist sowieso murks")


----------



## Senubirath (30. März 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Wie bereits erwähnt, ist WAR sicher kein schlechtes Spiel und AION vermutlich genausowenig. Es geht hier ja nur um einen Vergleich, nichts weiter. Man kann doch prima vergleichen, statt alles als "blabla" abzutun oder nur mit Schimpfwörtern um sich zu schmeissen ohne zu begründen. ("Das ist sowieso murks")



Einen vergleich sollte man erst erwägen wenn Aion bei uns spielbar ist... klar ist es jetzt schon spielbar aber wer von uns kann Koreanisch? Ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Okay mag sein das es bunt ist, das paket runder und alles besser sein könnte... aber wir vergessen etwas.... oder besser die wo von solchen games schwärmen... Ihr werdet Spieler haben von dem Urgestein... und wenn die IHre MEntalität mitbringen kann sich das Spielgefühl schnell umstrukturieren... Will das Game nicht schlecht machen... alle games haben ihren platz verdient... Ich bin Coh/CoV Fan.... aber man muss immer daran denken das es viele anlocken wird die anderen den Spaß ingame versauen...

Und seit der Ego-Welle von einem der größten Mmopg's ist es ansatzweise in vielen spielen nicht auszuhalten... Die art wie man miteinander umgeht und wie man spielt... Ich schätze... oder besser befürchte das ihr das abbekommt was man in wow verächtlich als CS-Kiddies bezeichnet hat... nur nennt man es heute nur WoW-Kiddies und das ist das eigendliche problem... die von Aion werden es merken wenn es bei uns anläuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (30. März 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Einen vergleich sollte man erst erwägen wenn Aion bei uns spielbar ist... klar ist es jetzt schon spielbar aber wer von uns kann Koreanisch? Ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Stimmt... es ist halt ein halber Vergleich, um den TE mal in Schutz zu nehmen ^^


----------



## Senubirath (30. März 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Stimmt... es ist halt ein halber Vergleich, um den TE mal in Schutz zu nehmen ^^



Klar.... aber ansatzweise ist was im vergleich angeführt wurde jetzt noch net greifbar... wer sagt das Aion nicht ansatzweise genauso die faulheit der non RvR/Pvp'ler trifft ? *Sich so stellt das er nicht von geworfenen objekten getroffen wird* Sehen wir die sache ernst, dann müsste Aion dann ein Spiel werden das man mit einem Knopfdruck gewinnen kann und dafür dann ne Gottwaffe bekommt da man ja sonst nichts großes für machen will... Und seien wir ehrlich wir kennen diese Mentalität. Viele der User sind faul und wollen für halbherziges spielen belohnt werden... wenn Aion dann eintrifft werden diese spieler wie heuschrecken dort hinwandern... einige zeit spielen... whinen und die Comunity kaputt machen...

Wird das oben *ironisch oder besser sarkastisch* genannte nicht geliefert kann man sich vorstellen wie es dann weiter geht... man kann das ja locker im Buffed forum lesen da fast jeder 4'te oder 5'te thread mit whine/flames/harrasemend gefüllt wäre... 

Da kann dann auch das Saubere Endprodukt nicht drüber weghelfen da wie gesagt viele der User mit falschen ansprüchen spielen und für ihre unfähigkeit in bestimmten bereichen belohnt werden wollen. Und das schlimmst ist... das breitet sich aus wie die seuche... ich kann mir vorstellen das sogar bei Hello Kitty solche user sitzen und flamen weil es net so is wie sie es wollten oder gerne haben möchten.


Meine Prognose... solange der Hype von den Zeitungen durchgehen mit bezin aufgefrischt wird und damit die leute versuchen zu manipulieren... so werden alle Online Games einen schweren stand haben.... Bin mal gespannt wann Aion als WoW-Killer gehandelt wird...


----------



## Ciclon (30. März 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht warum dieser thread jetzt schon entstehen muss? bis Aion kommt kann es noch ne ganze weile dauern und beide spiele haben ihre vor und nachteile! Ich werde wenn Aion kommt definetiv mal reinschnuppern, sieht ganz nett aus und bin absoluter Flügelfetischist <3 Engelsflügel, Dämonenflügel,Flammenflügel,Fostflügel,Knochenflügel und vieles mehr ah *seltsames Glitzern in augen hat*

Solange ich meinen spaß dran habe werd ich dort bleiben und falss es mir nicht zusagt bleiben mir immernoch die anderen MMOs zu denen ich wechseln kann.


----------



## Konov (30. März 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wann Aion als WoW-Killer gehandelt wird...



War hier bereits desöfteren der Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke der Ausdruck ist halt sehr undifferenziert. Aion ist sicherlich ein Spiel was WoW seit langem mal wieder das Wasser reichen könnte. 
Wobei auch das keine sonderlich gute Beschreibung ist. Es kommt WoW sicherlich am nächsten, wenn man WAR und Hdro zum Vergleich heranzieht.

Was aber auch kein garant dafür ist, dass es "besser" wird. Wo wir wieder beim Punkt sind, dass "besser" in diesem Fall subjektiv ist. Der eine findet dies gut, der andere jenes.
Alles in allem sollte man die Kirche im Dorf lassen - was aus Aion wird, sehen wir spätestens bei Release. Aber freuen kann man sich so oder so. Mit welchen Erwartungen man ran geht, ist jedem letztlich selbst überlassen. Wer unnötig hypt, ist selbst schuld wenn er enttäuscht wird. Andersrum genauso.


----------



## Berghammer71 (31. März 2009)

Wer spricht hier von WoW-Killer?

Postet den Thread mal darein, ca 5 min später ist er zu.

Mit uns kann man es ja machen

/closed


----------



## Senubirath (31. März 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Wer spricht hier von WoW-Killer?
> 
> Postet den Thread mal darein, ca 5 min später ist er zu.
> 
> ...



Meine Definition von Killer beziehe ich auf den Hype der Magazine.... War wurde als Killer bezeichnet, danach Runes of Magic und mit aion passiert das auch...

den leuten die solche berichte schreiben fehlt ein wenig die objektivität..... und das witzige ist... kaum ist das Game i monat draußen steht meist in dem selben Magazin das Game AXY so groß gehandelt wurde und doch auf voller linie versagt hat.... Dabei wurde es doch von eben diesen Magazinen gehypt oder nicht?

Ich werfe ma ne tollkühne behauptung in den raum... wenn D3 rauskommt.... das wird definitiv der WoW-Killer (und ja mir ist klar das beide games von Blizz kommen) da D3 ne andere behandlung bekommt wit das mmo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (31. März 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Wer spricht hier von WoW-Killer?
> 
> Postet den Thread mal darein, ca 5 min später ist er zu.
> 
> ...



Liest du überhaupt was andere Leute schreiben?
Wer bist du? Selbsternannter Warhammer Forenreinemann der nur liest, was er lesen will?

Es geht hier nicht um sogenannte "WoW Killer" (was für ein Unwort!), wie ich oben bereits mehrfach erwähnt habe. Aber das vernünftige Lesen scheint wirklich schwer zu sein. Und dass dir dieses Thema komplett missfällt, wissen wir nun alle, wie wärs wenn du jetzt einfach nach draussen gehst und die Sonne genießt statt hier Sprüche Marke "Mit uns kann man es ja machen" vom Stapel zu lassen.
Wer soll eigentlich "uns" sein?
Die Ganze Warhammer Fraktion die dieses Thema nicht leiden mag? Stehen die alle hinter dir?
Manchmal kann ich über die Einfältigkeit einiger Kommentare nur lachen. *Keiner will dir dein Warhammer wegnehmen! Hier wird nur diskutiert!*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (31. März 2009)

Hey... bin auch War-Spieler... aber ich beziehe mich auf das drumherum nicht auf das spiel im eigendlichen sinne... Das gefällt mir... was mir nicht gefällt sind viele vergeleiche, das Hypen der Magazine und die andere seite der Spieler Comunity die für nix machen belohnt werden will....

Das ominöse "Killer" wort wird meist eh nur genutzt von Magazinen und berichterstattern in der gaming-zone... dann kommen die user die das schön ind die betreffenden foren tragen und voila "Rage-wars" Ich sag es so... in dem momend wo ein spiel zu hoch gehypt wird hat es nen schweren start wenn die Hyper es übertrieben haben... hat man ja schon bei War gesehen... selbst bei WoW....

Ich würde ma sagen... wir sollten uns ma ansehen was aus einem spiel wird das nicht mega gehypt wird bis zum unfallen und einfach gediegen released wird ohne druck und hohen erwartungen


----------



## Brandschaza (31. März 2009)

ShoopDaWhoop schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ich hab keine Umfrage dazu gefunden und mich würde es sehr interessieren, wie der großteil der offenen Community sich entscheiden wird.
> 
> ...





"Papa!!!"

"Ja mein Bub"

"Papa!!! Soll ich jetzt aion zocke oder bei dem WAR bleibe"

"Mein Sohn du bist jetzt seit 20 jahren elektoinginuer du must doch wissen ob du aion spielen willst oder WAR!?!"

"Dann spiel ich halt Monopolie!!..."


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (31. März 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Meine Definition von Killer beziehe ich auf den Hype der Magazine.... War wurde als Killer bezeichnet, danach Runes of Magic und mit aion passiert das auch...



Naja in Asien könnte das auch passieren, die Lineage Serie hatte ja auch schon Millionen von Spielern. Aion kommt ja von dem gleichen Entwicklerstudio.

Das Interessante ist, dass kaum einer ein asiatisches MMORPG ernst nimmt wenns darum geht, WoW Konkurrenz zu machen. Doch wenn überhaupt ein MMORPG WoW "angreifen" will, MUSS ES zwangsweise ein asiatisches MMORPG sein, weil WoW etwa 6 Mio Spieler in Asien hat, also mehr als die Hälfte. In EU / US kann man gegen WoW eh nichts machen. Viele der WoW Spieler haben mit WoW ihr erstes MMORPG gefunden, von diesem kommt man gewöhnlicherweise schwer weg und vergleicht auch alles mit diesem. In Asien war der MMORPG Markt aber auch vor WoW schon riesig.


----------



## Senubirath (31. März 2009)

Ich habe mit RO angefangen und muss sagen das mich wow entäuscht hat da es nicht den flair hatte wie RO.... okay... nun sachlich... Das problem vieler Spieler ist die Tatsache das sie außer wow nichts anderes gespielt haben und herangewachsen sind zu verzogenen kleinen biestern die durch heulen und schreien ihren willen bekommen. Ist so... brauch man auch net dran rütteln... habe es live miterlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber.... und dieses Problem besteht hier in europa... wenn wir zu dem hypen zurück kommen... sofern es ein mmo gibt das hier released wird... kündigt man es als wow-Killer an.... da kann man auch drehen und wenden wie man will... kommt immer auf das gleiche raus. Selbst HDRO wurde so behandelt...

Und nun kommen wir zu dem anderen problem... dann schafft das game es sich gegen nen giganten zu wehren und spieler abzugreifen... nur verspricht das spiel halb nicht das was man so schön im hype verbrannt hat... Seh dir doch ma die Magazine an... zum beispiel das Buffed-Magazin... wer hat da mehr seiten? Und was steht meist bei den anderen Games? 

Nur was passiert wen fern-ost auf den westen trifft? Schau dir die Fern-Ost games ma an die man hier spielen kann im Online bereich... sieht net so rosig aus das ganze...


----------



## Norjena (31. März 2009)

Wow wird sicher auch bald Leute verlieren, ich kenne unzählige Leute auf meinem Server die einfach mehr und mehr die Lust verlieren.

Wenn nicht alles komplette Suchtis sind werden dort einige abspringen. Ich zb. Spiele jetzt seit fast 3 Wochen Warhammer, und es macht immernoch eine Menge Spaß, nicht stabile Server kennt jeder der nicht nur Guild Wars gespielt hat..da lief immer alles perfekt, was aber auch am Spielaufbau lag, höchste Anzahl Mitspieler in einer Gruppe war 8.....


----------



## doggystyle (31. März 2009)

Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion nicht...

Aion mag ein Super Spiel werden und ich schau mir sowieso grundsätzlich jedes vielversprechende MMORPG an.

ABER

Dieses Spiel wird nicht vor Ende 2009/ Anfang 2010 erscheinen, also wen interessiert das jetzt? WAR wird sich zur nächsten Jahreswende ohnehin massiv von der jetzigen Version unterscheiden.

Und noch eines: GW 2 ist in etwa für den selben Zeitpunkt angekündigt, NC Soft macht sich also selbst Konkurrenz. Wie sie das lösen interessiert mich schon jetzt.


----------



## Konov (31. März 2009)

doggystyle schrieb:


> Und noch eines: GW 2 ist in etwa für den selben Zeitpunkt angekündigt, NC Soft macht sich also selbst Konkurrenz. Wie sie das lösen interessiert mich schon jetzt.



Ich glaube, GW2 ist in einem deutlich unfertigeren Stadium als Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (31. März 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich glaube, GW2 ist in einem deutlich unfertigeren Stadium als Aion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


an nem GW2 wär ich persönlich aber deutlich mehr interessiert, da ich mit GW in die MMos eingestigen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (31. März 2009)

kein bock auf rosa manga-geflatter. wenn ich barbie spielen wollte würde ich mir ne echte kaufen, keine computer-animierte.


----------



## Norjena (1. April 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> kein bock auf rosa manga-geflatter. wenn ich barbie spielen wollte würde ich mir ne echte kaufen, keine computer-animierte.



Das Trifft auf Gw nicht zu, zumindest auf den ersten Teil...die Grafik dort ist toll, die Rüstungen in Kanta Japanisch gehalten, der Rest jedoch nicht.


----------



## epiphone2 (2. April 2009)

Habe selbst mal Warhammer Online gespielt und es war leider das Spiel das ich die kürzeste Zeit genossen habe, alle andren bisherigen MMorpgs habe ich länger gespielt (obwohl ich das Tabletop spiele zwar 40k aber denke Fantasy wird nich viel anders sein).Ich kann es kaum erwarten das Aion in den Laden kommt und setze all meine Hoffnung rein das es das Spiel des Jahres 2009 wird. Mythic hats meiner Meinung nach total vergeigt und leider versaut. 

Gründe:

-Ungenügendes Balancing: (kommt mir nicht mit Schere Stein Papier) Bomberklassen und Gruppenheiler sind sowas von über, egal wieviel Stein Schere Atombomben oder sonstwas ihr dabei habt.

-Mangelnder Endcontend: Stinkelaaaaaaaaaangeweilige 3 Inis, täglich im ORVR rumrennen bis man zum Xten mal Hauptstadt raiden kann (Gähn)

-Zu wenig Individualisierung : Egal ob Talentbäume (wo meistens nur einer wirklich sinvoll ist) oder Ausrüstung, wobei ich die Trophäen lobend hervorheben muss...leider sind diese so klein das sie beim Einheitsmatsch kaum herrausstechen.

-Mangelnde Performance: Halbes Jahr nach Release immernoch derbe Probleme beim sogenannten Hauptziel und Endcontend.Epische Massenschlachten ohne Lag schön wärs ... da Spiel ich lieber weiter das Tabletop

Ok den Rest der unzähligen Kleinigkeiten die mich stören erspar ich euch.

Was ich aber am heftigsten finde und das ist auch der eigendliche Grund warum ich schreibe.

*ÜBER 20% WOLLEN WARHAMMER AUFHÖREN UND NUR 33% WOLLEN AUF JEDEN FALL WEITERMACHEN* (Von denen die aufgehört haben und schon garnichtmehr in diese Forum reinschauen ganz zu schweigen, is klar jetzt werden die Fanboys sagen: Die meisten werden garnicht abstimmen weil se ja Warhammer Spielen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ist das Krass, selten so ein mieses Ergebniss gesehen und das in nem Warhammer Forum.

bei Zufriedenheit der Kunden wäre wohl eher 5-10% hören auf und 60-75% spielen auf jeden Fall weiter zu erwarten gewesen.

Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich auf Aion und denen die Warhammer die treue halten wünsche ich viel Spaß beim spielen... wir sehen und in Aion im Herbst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (2. April 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> ist das Krass, selten so ein mieses Ergebniss gesehen und das in nem Warhammer Forum.
> 
> bei Zufriedenheit der Kunden wäre wohl eher 5-10% hören auf und 60-75% spielen auf jeden Fall weiter zu erwarten gewesen.



Ich kann dir garantieren, dass WAR mehr Spieler hat als die 330 (!) Leute, die überhaupt abgestimmt haben, und dass auch nur ein Bruchteil der Leser dieses Forums diesen Thread überhaupt gelesen haben, weil sie Aion schlicht und ergreifend nicht interessiert.

Der Threadtitel hat sich halt mehr für Spieler angeboten, die ohnehin vorhatten, zu wechseln. Von daher kann ich mir die Zahlen schon gut erklären.


----------



## Elindir (2. April 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> *ÜBER 20% WOLLEN WARHAMMER AUFHÖREN UND NUR 33% WOLLEN AUF JEDEN FALL WEITERMACHEN* (Von denen die aufgehört haben und schon garnichtmehr in diese Forum reinschauen ganz zu schweigen, is klar jetzt werden die Fanboys sagen: Die meisten werden garnicht abstimmen weil se ja Warhammer Spielen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mich wundert das Ergebnis nicht. Wenn man so das Forum durchstöbert kommt man irgendwie auf den Eindruck das 99% alles Spieler irgendwie unzufrieden sind und gleich WAR aufhören. Loggt man sich aber in WAR ein kommt ein ganz anderes Bild zum Vorschein. Klar nerfen sich die meisten an den genannten Manko's. Trotzdem haben alle in meiner Gilde ihren spass (ich eingeschlossen) Da war bei keinem die rede von aufhören und so. 

also nicht immer alles so ernst nehmen was in einem Forum als "allgemeine Tendenz" bezeichnet wird. Viele kommen auch erst auf ein Forum weil sie irgendwo über die negativ Aspekte diskutieren wollen. (zB ich) Weil über Positives zu reden kann ich anderswo besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder auch um einfach mal Dampf abzulassen.


----------



## epiphone2 (2. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ich kann dir garantieren, dass WAR mehr Spieler hat als die 330 (!) Leute, die überhaupt abgestimmt haben, und dass auch nur ein Bruchteil der Leser dieses Forums diesen Thread überhaupt gelesen haben, weil sie Aion schlicht und ergreifend nicht interessiert.
> 
> Der Threadtitel hat sich halt mehr für Spieler angeboten, die ohnehin vorhatten, zu wechseln. Von daher kann ich mir die Zahlen schon gut erklären.



Bei % ist es absolut Latte wieviel abgestimmt haben.Das Verhältniss bleibt gleich ist ja das schöne an %.


----------



## Elindir (2. April 2009)

@epiphone2

Lesen und verstehen:



heretik schrieb:


> Der Threadtitel hat sich halt mehr für Spieler angeboten, die ohnehin vorhatten, zu wechseln. Von daher kann ich mir die Zahlen schon gut erklären.


----------



## epiphone2 (2. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> @epiphone2
> 
> Lesen und verstehen:



Ja und die überhaupt schon aufgehört haben werden hier auch nicht berücksichtigt. 1.2 mill Spiel gekauft nach nem Monat noch 800.000 Accounts aktiv nach 3 Monaten noch 300.000 Accounts aktiv. Das spricht doch Bände stell mal vor die hätten alle abgestimmt und im Gegenzug alle die noch War spielen. Finde die 20% sind noch schmeichelhaft angesichts der *Tatsache* das War seit Release 75% Rückgang der Spieler zu verkraften hat.

Bin mal gespannt auf neue Zahlen...die 300.000 sind ja auch schonwieder 3 Monate alt, muss doch jedem einleuchten das da ganz gewaltig was schief gelaufen ist und im *allgemeinen* die Kundenzufriedenheit nicht hoch ist.

Ps: gab ja immernoch die Option "was zum Geier ist Aion" also das Argument :_Die Umfrage zielte ja eh auf Leute die wechseln wollten_ hinkt etwas.(übrigens 28%.. Aussagekräftig genug)


----------



## heretik (2. April 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Aussagekräftig genug



Diese Umfrage mit 330 Beteiligten ist ungefähr so aussagekräftig wie wenn ich in München auf die Straße gehe und 330 Leute frage, ob sie weiterhin Bayern-München-Fan sein werden und dann anschließend in der BILD mit der Schlagzeile punkte: "Schockierend! 25 % aller Bayernfans wenden ihrem Verein den Rücken zu".

Kopple die Umfrage an aktive Spielkonten und sortier damit die Motzmäuler raus, die hier ständig nur zum Flamen reinstolpern, sowie die Doppel-Dreifach-Mehrfachkontenposter und befrage ne repräsentative Prozentzahl aller aktiven Spieler und schon haben wir tatsächlich was aussagekräftiges.


----------



## Azddel (2. April 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Bei % ist es absolut Latte wieviel abgestimmt haben.Das Verhältniss bleibt gleich ist ja das schöne an %.



Das mag mathematisch korrekt sein, geht aber völlig an den Realitäten des Lebens vorbei.


----------



## doggystyle (2. April 2009)

Mir tun die Aion-Spieler jetzt schon leid, wenn genau die gleichen Honks wie in diesem Forum dann durch die Aion-Foren spammen, wie scheisse das Spiel doch aus irgendwelchen Gründen ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## epiphone2 (2. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Diese Umfrage mit 330 Beteiligten ist ungefähr so aussagekräftig wie wenn ich in München auf die Straße gehe und 330 Leute frage, ob sie weiterhin Bayern-München-Fan sein werden und dann anschließend in der BILD mit der Schlagzeile punkte: "Schockierend! 25 % aller Bayernfans wenden ihrem Verein den Rücken zu".
> 
> Kopple die Umfrage an aktive Spielkonten und sortier damit die Motzmäuler raus, die hier ständig nur zum Flamen reinstolpern, sowie die Doppel-Dreifach-Mehrfachkontenposter und befrage ne repräsentative Prozentzahl aller aktiven Spieler und schon haben wir tatsächlich was aussagekräftiges.



Erklär mir warum 75% seit release weg sind von War und das Spiel in den letzen Zahlen ( 3 Monate alt) nurnoch 300.000 aktive Accs hat. Ach ja lass mich raten hat auch keine Aussagekraft? Verdreh hier ma nicht mit mutmaßungen von Mehrfachpostern und in Annahme hier würden nur Flamer posten die Tatsachen. Mythic hats verkackt und glaub mir wenn Aion rauskommt wird das garantiert nicht dazu führen das die Abozahlen von War steigen eher im Gegenteil.

Und bitte was soll denn der Mist mit Kopple Umfrage an aktive Accounts??? Leute die für Mythics Schrott kein Geld mehr bezahlen haben kein Recht auf Meinungsäußerung ??? Meinst du, dann bekommst du ein realistisches Bild wenn du nur War-Fanboys fragst die noch immer für das Game blechen------> nich wirklich oder?

Die Leute haben schon aufgehört War zu spielen ohne einen ernsthaften Konkurrenten weil se lieber ein anderes Game spielen egal ob MMorpg oder nich, meiner Wenigkeit zb. vertreibt sich die Zeit mit Fallout 3 und Sacred 2 bis Aion rauskommt.(Fallout 3 kann ich übrigens wärmstens empfehlen da kommt Resident Evil feeling der ersten Tage auf, gepaart mit einer deftigen Prise RPG)


----------



## heretik (2. April 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Und bitte was soll denn der Mist mit Kopple Umfrage an aktive Accounts??? Leute die für Mythics Schrott kein Geld mehr bezahlen haben kein Recht auf Meinungsäußerung ??? Meinst du, dann bekommst du ein realistisches Bild wenn du nur War-Fanboys fragst die noch immer für das Game blechen-nich wirklich oder?



Ok, ich tipps mal ganz langsam für dich, damit dein offenbar eh schon schwer strapaziertes Gehirn mitkommt:

Wenn die Umfrage fragt, ob die Leute, die derzeit spielen, zu Aion wechseln...

...dann haben wir ein realistisches Bild, wenn wir nur die Leute fragen, die derzeit spielen.

Soweit kapiert? Oder soll ich's nochmal erklären?


----------



## epiphone2 (2. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ok, ich tipps mal ganz langsam für dich, damit dein offenbar eh schon schwer strapaziertes Gehirn mitkommt:
> 
> Wenn die Umfrage fragt, ob die Leute, die derzeit spielen, zu Aion wechseln...
> 
> ...



Beantworte doch bitte einmal die frage ich stell sie jetzt zum 3ten mal warum 75% der aktiven Accounts weg sind? Ich habe auch Warhammer aufgehört weil ich mir gesagt hab ne dafür bezahlste kein Geld da wart ich lieber bis Aion rauskommt und zock in der Zwischenzeit was anderes. Soll ich jetzt meinen acc reaktivieren damit ich an dieser Umfrage teilnehmen darf ???Tschuldigung das die Umfrage nicht im Dezember war wo ich *aufgehört* habe weil ich gesagt habe da wart ich lieber bis Aion draussen ist. Ach ja Tschuldigung das Aion noch nicht draussen ist.

Ps. ich lass mich auch nich auf dein niedriges Niveau herab und fange an dich persönlich zu beleidigen (von wegen Hirn strapazieren...) ist mir zuwider, zeigt mir aber deutlich das du mit deinem Niveau sehr gut in die WAR-Comm passt und erklärt auch deine Engstirnigkeit und warum du nicht auf andere Meinungen eingehst. JEP WAR ist das Game für dich bitte spiel nie AION.


----------



## seppix@seppix (2. April 2009)

Sollte man da nicht lieber warten bis Aion hier überhaupt draussen ist ?


----------



## heretik (2. April 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Beantworte doch bitte einmal die frage ich stell sie jetzt zum 3ten mal wrum 75% der aktiven Accounts weg sind? Ich habe auch Warhammer aufgehört weil ich mir gesagt hab ne dafür bezahlste kein Geld da wart ich lieber bis Aion rauskommt und zock in der Zwischenzeit was anderes. Soll ich jetzt meinen acc reaktivieren damit ich an dieser Umfrage teilnehmen darf ???Tschuldigung das die Umfrage nicht im Dezember war wo ich *aufgehört* habe weil ich gesagt habe da wart ich lieber bis Aion draussen ist. Ach ja Tschuldigung das Aion noch nicht draussen ist.
> 
> Ps. ich lass mich auch nich auf dein niedriges Niveau herab und fange an dich persönlich zu beleidigen (von wegen Hirn strapazieren...) ist mir zuwieder, zeigt mir aber deutlich das du mit deinem niveau sehr gut in die WAR-Comm passt und erklärt auch deine engstirnigkeit und warum du nicht auf andere Meinungen eingehst. JEP WAR ist das Game für dich bitte spiel nie AION.



Ja, wein ein bisschen wie böse alle zu dir sind weil du die Frage nicht richtig lesen oder einfach nicht kapieren kannst. Wenn ich ne Umfrage starte, ob Leute in Zukunft mit dem Rauchen aufhören wollen, will ich von dir auch nicht wissen, ob du irgendwann mal aufgehört hast und wie Scheiße du das Rauchen findest.

Und warum sollte ich dir erklären, warum "75 % der aktiven Accounts weg sind"? Ich bin weder Pressesprecher von Mythic noch von GOA. Ich hab dich nur darauf hingewiesen, dass diese Umfrage in keinster Weise repräsentativ ist und daher auch nicht als Beleg für deine Kleinmädchenträume taugt, dass die ganze Welt dein Aion lieben wird.

Lass außerdem bitte die "WAR-Community" raus, wenn's um mein Niveau geht... ich fang hier auch nicht an drüber zu philosophieren ob der Rest deiner Klasse wohl auch so ne bescheidene Rechtschreibung hat wie du. Und nein, WAR ist nicht "das Game für mich", mein Konto geht am Samstag zu. Und nein, ich werde Aion nicht spielen, keine Angst, weil ich's nicht so mit Glitzerfunkelkindergrafik und fliegenden Elfchen habe.


----------



## Miracolax (2. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Wenn die Umfrage fragt, ob die Leute, die derzeit spielen, zu Aion wechseln...



Ist bloss das Problem, wenn noch mehr abwandern (sollte 1.2.1 oder was immer dann noch rauskommt ja nix halbwegs vernünftiges bringen) dann sind es nicht mehr viel Leute, die *derzeit* spielen....

Aion werden wir zumindest mal antesten wenn es ne Trial oder sowas gibt.


----------



## Norjena (2. April 2009)

Weil WAR kurz vor Woltk kam, schätzungsweiße 2-400l Leute sind von WoW angepisst weil ihnen rigendwas nicht gepasst hat, diese Leute leben selbst in einer "Fantasy-Traumwelt", sie dachten WARHAMMER Kann alles, ist perfekt Balanced, gibt keine Lags, keine Klasse hat irgendwie Schwächen, PvP ist ja sowieso viel besser, die Qeusts sind besser, es gibt keine verbugten Mobs mehr und und und.

Das die vollkommen unrealischtische Einschätzung dieser Leute nicht erfüllt wurde dürfte nur logisch sein, solchen leute kann man es nicht Recht machen. Sie haben WoW angefangen, war nicht gu genug, sie haben Warhammer angefangen, war auch nicht gut genug, dann kam Wotlk und sie haben eben wieder Wow weitergespielt.

Nur als Beispiel. Natürlich sind daran nicht nur die Wowler schuld, solche Leute gabs auch von anderen Spielen, oder warscheinlich sogar Leute die noch nie zuvor ein MMO gespielt haben, weil sie eben auf Warhammer gewartet haben (Warhammer ist eben Kult, weit mehr als Warcraft, was ja großteils von Warhammer gemopst ist).

Warhammer kam leider als nicht ganz fertiges Spiel auf den Markt, was mit solchen Spielen meistens passiert sieht man eben. Aber das ist eben in jedem MMO so, doch sehr sehr viele Leute sehen so etwas nicht ein.
Sie wollen einfach alles perfekt serviert, wenn die Balance nur minimal ncht passt (was immer so ist) ist eben das ganze Spiel Scheiße, wenn diese dann ihre bescheurte negative Meinung weiterverbreiten.....


----------



## Miracolax (2. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Sie wollen einfach alles perfekt serviert, wenn die Balance nur minimal ncht passt (was immer so ist) ist eben das ganze Spiel Scheiße, wenn diese dann ihre bescheurte negative Meinung weiterverbreiten.....



Wenn man sich immer häufiger über Lags, Freezes, CtD's und mehr ärgern muss, dann passt mehr als die Balance nicht. Nicht umsonst sind die Foren voll damit, und damit meine ich nicht mal das Forum hier. Die Meinung von unzufriedenen Kunden verbreitet sich halt nun mal schneller und häufiger als die von zufriedenen. Aber das ist ja in den Augen der Fanboys nur pures flamen....


----------



## epiphone2 (2. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ja, wein ein bisschen wie böse alle zu dir sind weil du die Frage nicht richtig lesen oder einfach nicht kapieren kannst. Wenn ich ne Umfrage starte, ob Leute in Zukunft mit dem Rauchen aufhören wollen, will ich von dir auch nicht wissen, ob du irgendwann mal aufgehört hast und wie Scheiße du das Rauchen findest.
> 
> Und warum sollte ich dir erklären, warum "75 % der aktiven Accounts weg sind"? Ich bin weder Pressesprecher von Mythic noch von GOA. Ich hab dich nur darauf hingewiesen, dass diese Umfrage in keinster Weise repräsentativ ist und daher auch nicht als Beleg für deine Kleinmädchenträume taugt, dass die ganze Welt dein Aion lieben wird.
> 
> Lass außerdem bitte die "WAR-Community" raus, wenn's um mein Niveau geht... ich fang hier auch nicht an drüber zu philosophieren ob der Rest deiner Klasse wohl auch so ne bescheidene Rechtschreibung hat wie du. Und nein, WAR ist nicht "das Game für mich", mein Konto geht am Samstag zu. Und nein, ich werde Aion nicht spielen, keine Angst, weil ich's nicht so mit Glitzerfunkelkindergrafik und fliegenden Elfchen habe.



Mir fehlen die Worte,kann nur eins dazu Sagen solltest deinen Nick lieber in Kotzbrocken ändern .... kannst wohl keinen Post machen über der Gürtellinie. In gewisser Hinsicht tuste mir aber auch Leid, weil mit so einem Mundwerk kann man nicht viele Freunde haben.Ich hör jetzt auch auf mag keine Schlammschlachten und wir kommen vom Thema ab.Such dir jemand anders den du mit verbalem Dünnschiss zutexten kannst

Hochachtungsvoll

Ephiphone2


----------



## heretik (2. April 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Mir fehlen die Worte,kann nur eins dazu Sagen solltest deinen Nick lieber in Kotzbrocken ändern .... kannst wohl keinen Post machen über der Gürtellinie. In gewisser Hinsicht tuste mir aber auch Leid, weil mit so einem Mundwerk kann man nicht viele Freunde haben.Ich hör jetzt auch auf mag keine Schlammschlachten und wir kommen vom Thema ab.Such dir jemand anders den du mit verbalem Dünnschiss zutexten kannst
> 
> Hochachtungsvoll
> 
> Ephiphone2



Argumente schon aus? Oder gemerkt dass du irgendwie doch komplett am Thema vorbeigeredet hast und die Umfrage sich a) an aktive Spieler richtet und deswegen b) keine Aussagekraft hat?


----------



## Raykus (2. April 2009)

Ich warte auch schon sehr auf AION!

Ich bin ein DAOC`ler der 1. Stunde. Ich habe auch alle MMORPG Spiele mit PVP & RVR möglichkeit gespielt, aber ich muß sagen, bis jetzt ist RVR immer noch DAOC! Da man trotzdem so alle 3 Jahre was neues spielen möchte, setzte ich alle Hoffnungen in AION. Ich habe mich auch schon viel belesen und nicht nur auf der Herstellerseite.

1. Hardwareanforderungen für diese Grafik sehr gering ( 2Kernprozi ab 2 GHz )
2. Kein Grindspiel!
3. Man spielt Halbgötter, weswegen man mit Level 10 seine Flügel bekommt.
4. Es gibt 2 Fraktionen die sich gegenseitig die Schuld daran geben, das die Welt zerbrochen ist.
5. Überall RVR möglich! Keine RVR Instanzen.
6. Nach Berichten von Betatestern soll RVR mit 100 Leuten und mehr fast ohne LAGs sein. Das ist für mich der Hauptgrund! Wenn bei DAOC 600 Leute aufeinander getroffen sind ging fast nichts mehr, zu WOW sag ich da mal lieber nichts zu. :-)
u.s.w.

Das sind meine Gründe warum ich das beste für diese Spiel hoffe.


----------



## sTereoType (2. April 2009)

epiphone, WAR hat seit release keinen abbruch 75% sondern einen zuwachs von 300k accounts. 
und btw: alle deine argumente warum du WAR den rücken gekehrt hast haben sich mit dem statement das du i, dezember schon aufgehört hast als nichtig erwiesen.


----------



## Azddel (2. April 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Ist bloss das Problem, wenn noch mehr abwandern (sollte 1.2.1 oder was immer dann noch rauskommt ja nix halbwegs vernünftiges bringen) dann sind es nicht mehr viel Leute, die *derzeit* spielen....
> 
> Aion werden wir zumindest mal antesten wenn es ne Trial oder sowas gibt.



Das ist aber auch wieder eine recht milchmädchenartige Rechnung. Denn es ist ja durchaus nicht so: Leute kündigen ihren Account und es werden automatisch immer weniger Abonennten. Ich stelle nur mal die Möglichkeit in den Raum, dass ein anderer Leut dafür ein Abonement abschließt. Ist nur so ein Gedanke...


----------



## doggystyle (2. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Und nein, WAR ist nicht "das Game für mich", mein Konto geht am Samstag zu.



Ich hoffe mal, dass du im Forum noch aktiv bleibst. Wenn nicht werde ich dich sehr vermissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (2. April 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Wenn man sich immer häufiger über Lags, Freezes, CtD's und mehr ärgern muss, dann passt mehr als die Balance nicht. Nicht umsonst sind die Foren voll damit, und damit meine ich nicht mal das Forum hier. Die Meinung von unzufriedenen Kunden verbreitet sich halt nun mal schneller und häufiger als die von zufriedenen. Aber das ist ja in den Augen der Fanboys nur pures flamen....



Diese Laggs gibts auch bei den meisten anderen MMO sobald mehr als die üblichen...sagen wir mal 40 Leute pro Fraktion aufeinander treffen. Grade mit Wotlk waren in Wow ca 2Monate lang Raids praktisch unspielbar....von den "Achievments" gant zu schweigen, die waren auf den meisten Servern unmöglich.

Der Grund?

Lags....und zwar richtig üble.

Zu Aion...ich mag zwar durchaus Spiele mit Asiatischem Hinergrund, zum beispiel Guild Wars Factions, doch Aion macht micht nichtmal die Bohne an, schon alleine die Flügel und open PvP...
Das es kein Grindspiel werden soll, wurde schon von soooo vielen versprochen, sogar von zuuuu vielen, und alle sinds mehr oder weniger Grindspiele.


----------



## heretik (3. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Zu Aion...ich mag zwar durchaus Spiele mit Asiatischem Hinergrund



Pass mal lieber auf dass dir diverse asiatische Staaten hierfür keine Assassinen auf den Hals schicken. Bunte Kindergrafik, große Kulleraugen und fliegende Menschen haben nix mit Asien an sich zu tun.


----------



## ShoopDaWhoop (3. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Bunte Kindergrafik


Naja, wenn du CryEngine als "Kindergrafik" siehst.



heretik schrieb:


> große Kulleraugen


Weiss ja net, ob dir schonmal auf Youtube son Charerstellungsvid angesehen hast oder hast dann zufällig auf sowas geklickt? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnRNVuOzbws



heretik schrieb:


> und fliegende Menschen


Es sind Halbgötter. Halbgötter muss man ja irgendwie vom gemeinen Volk absetzen, sonst wärens ja keine. Und was käm da visuell besser als nen paar Flügel. 

Mal ganz davon abgsehen, dass die Dinger einem sehr innovative, neue taktische Möglichkeiten im Kampf eröffnen. Wie wäre es z.B. als Assassine? Man schleicht sich an eine kleine Gruppe, sucht sich den Stoffie raus und fistet ihn weg und bevor die anderen überhaupt merken was los ist, springt man über die Klippe, kurz vorm Boden packt man seine Flügel raus und im Gleitflug ab durchs Tal und weg ist man. Also ich find so ne vorstellung äusserst amüsant.


----------



## heretik (3. April 2009)

ShoopDaWhoop schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgsehen, dass die Dinger einem sehr innovative, neue taktische Möglichkeiten im Kampf eröffnen. Wie wäre es z.B. als Assassine? Man schleicht sich an eine kleine Gruppe, sucht sich den Stoffie raus und fistet ihn weg und bevor die anderen überhaupt merken was los ist, springt man über die Klippe, kurz vorm Boden packt man seine Flügel raus und im Gleitflug ab durchs Tal und weg ist man. Also ich find so ne vorstellung äusserst amüsant.



Dir ist aber klar dass du dich da auf keine Pen-and-Paper-Spielsitzung, sondern auf ein MMORPG einlässt, das genauso mit Wasser kocht wie alle anderen auch? Und NCsoft als Entwickler lässt schonmal ganz deutlich darauf hin, in welche Richtung der Zug gehen wird... auch wenns NATÜRLICH keinen Grind geben wird, is klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit den Kulleraugen, fliegenden Menschen und Kindergrafik war übrigens allgemein auf das bezogen, was gern als "asiatischer Stil" (-> Untaten wie Lineage) bezeichnet wird. Hatte nix im Konkreten mit Aion zu tun.


----------



## Berghammer71 (3. April 2009)

Also wenns um Grafik und Innovationen geht, *lach*, könnte euch jeder Buffed User hunderte Programme zeigen die das auch hatten, in dem Sinne ist eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit da, das AION sich unter hunderten einfach so einreiht.

Nix besonderes halt, oder hat wer schon ne bugfrei ect. Garantie von Aion bekommen?

Bzw. was sucht das noch immer in Warhammerforum obwohl AION überhaupt nicht aktuell ist?

Andere Spiele und ev. D3 kommen vor Aion raus.


Der Thread ist zeitlich daneben.


----------



## ShoopDaWhoop (3. April 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Also wenns um Grafik und Innovationen geht, *lach*, könnte euch jeder Buffed User hunderte Programme zeigen die das auch hatten, in dem Sinne ist eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit da, das AION sich unter hunderten einfach so einreiht.
> 
> Nix besonderes halt, oder hat wer schon ne bugfrei ect. Garantie von Aion bekommen?
> 
> ...



Ja Berghammer, is gut jetzt. Wir haben alle verstanden, dass du aus irgendwelchen zwanghaften und psychologischen Gründen eine tiefe Abneigung gegen diesen Thread verspürst, dass musste jetzt aber net alle 4 Posts erwähnen oder?

Dass einzige was hier daneben ist, sind deine Kommentare. Wenn du nix zu sagen hast, dann sei doch einfach still. Dass is ne Umfrage, um einfach mal zu sehen, wer denn wechseln würde, wenn es denn released wird, bzw. wer es denn schon spielt, dass ist ja auch möglich, falls wir hier koreanische Staatsbürger haben. Ob dass jetzt representativ oder sinnvoll oder sonstwas is steht zu keinster weise zur debatte. Ich will dass weder publik machen, im Sinne von "OMG! Über 50% der Spieler hören mit WAR auf!" Ich bin einfach nur neugierig. Und was dass im WAR-Forum zu suchen hat, wurde auch schon X-fach erläutert. Einfach mal lesen zur abwechslung und net nur motzen.

Und falls dass wirklich dass falsche Forum sein sollte, denkste net, dass nen Mod dass hier schon längst dicht gemacht hätte oder zumindest verschoben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls du auf meinen Post jetzt wieder mit motzerei antwortest, bestätigt dass nur meine vermutung zu deinem zwanghaften Verhalten. Also: Take your choice!


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (3. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ich kann dir garantieren, dass WAR mehr Spieler hat als die 330 (!) Leute, die überhaupt abgestimmt haben, und dass auch nur ein Bruchteil der Leser dieses Forums diesen Thread überhaupt gelesen haben, weil sie Aion schlicht und ergreifend nicht interessiert.
> 
> Der Threadtitel hat sich halt mehr für Spieler angeboten, die ohnehin vorhatten, zu wechseln. Von daher kann ich mir die Zahlen schon gut erklären.



Es gibt sehr viele Umfragen die nur mit 500-1000 Leuten durchgeführt werden und als representativ gelten, insofern kannst du die Bedeutung dieses Threads nun nicht wirklich entkräften :>


----------



## MoVedder (3. April 2009)

Was für eine Bedeutung?


----------



## sTereoType (3. April 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Es gibt sehr viele Umfragen die nur mit 500-1000 Leuten durchgeführt werden und als representativ gelten, insofern kannst du die Bedeutung dieses Threads nun nicht wirklich entkräften :>


da hät ich gern ein beispiel und nein, die umfragen von familienduell zählen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doggystyle (3. April 2009)

MoVedder schrieb:


> Was für eine Bedeutung?



Gute Frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber davon mal abgesehen, werden die meisten Meinungsumfragen an ca. 1.000 Personen durchgeführt. Von daher sind die jetzigen Zahlen schon ein bisschen wenig. 

Und ein weiterer, bereits erwähnter, Punkt ist: ein größerer Anteil (als der Durchschnitt unter den WAR-Spielern) der Spieler, die in den Thread schauen ist an AION interessiert.

Das wiederrum bringt von vornherein ein verfälschtes Ergebnis mit sich.

Oder auch: diese Umfrage sagt rein gar nix aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (3. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Dir ist aber klar dass du dich da auf keine Pen-and-Paper-Spielsitzung, sondern auf ein MMORPG einlässt, das genauso mit Wasser kocht wie alle anderen auch? Und NCsoft als Entwickler lässt schonmal ganz deutlich darauf hin, in welche Richtung der Zug gehen wird... auch wenns NATÜRLICH keinen Grind geben wird, is klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was ich meinte war Asiatische hintergrund Geschichte, oder teilweiße auch Mythologie. Oder eben Rüstungen Waffen/Gebiete in diesem Stil/Baustil.

Mit dem Mangakrams hat das nix zu tun, den kann ich überhaupt nocht leiden.


----------



## Konov (4. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das es kein Grindspiel werden soll, wurde schon von soooo vielen versprochen, sogar von zuuuu vielen, und alle sinds mehr oder weniger Grindspiele.



Selbst World of Warcraft ist ein Grindspiel. Schau dir doch die Quests an... töte 10 Wölfe und 10 Bären, ist kein Grinding? Klar du hast nen mehr oder weniger schlecht geschriebenen Text dazu, aber für mich ist das stupide. Stupide wie Grind. Es ist keinen Deut besser...
Und wenn AION das genauso macht, dann zählt es ja nicht mehr als Grind...

Man weiß ja schon aus den Beta Phasen, dass jede Menge prima Quests eingebaut wurden und es ist Fakt, dass es nur wenig Grind geben wird. Ich frage mich, warum man das immer noch in Frage stellen muss, obwohl es bereits Tausende Spieler gespielt haben und es somit besser wissen?!

Dazu ist ja schließlich die Beta da. Das Thema Grind brauch man gar nicht mehr debattieren. Es gibt nicht mehr Grind als in anderen Spielen auch.
Bester Vergleich ist weiterhin WoW, wo ich sogar Angst habe mein Gehirn wegzugrinden weil man nur noch stupides Ruffarmen macht... ich bin damit sehr unzufrieden gewesen und habe deswegen auch aufgehört mit WoW.
Wenn AION es nur halb so gut macht, bin ich zufrieden und werde es mit Begeisterung spielen. Das ist meine Meinung zum unnützen Thema Grind...



Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Andere Spiele und ev. D3 kommen vor Aion raus.



Das halt ich fürn Gerücht ^^


----------



## sTereoType (4. April 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Das halt ich fürn Gerücht ^^


also jumpgate evolution kommt schon im Juni raus ^^
da fällt mir ein: dazu kann ich auch ne schöne umfrage im WAR-forum starten xD


----------



## Berghammer71 (4. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> also jumpgate evolution kommt schon im Juni raus ^^
> da fällt mir ein: dazu kann ich auch ne schöne umfrage im WAR-forum starten xD



Machen wir doch mal glatt, das offen lassen des threads kann man ja fast schon Unterstützung für Aion nennen.

An Konov:

Naja Umfragen zu Warhammer wurden in Warhammerthread geschlossen, dabei war interessant zu sehen wieviele ihr
Abo ruhen lassen wollten bis sich die Perfomance verändert. 

Der zu, dieser auf - versteh ich nicht, klär mich auf. Ev. haben 2-3 User etwas nicht zulässiges drin geschrieben, dann hätte
man aber betreffende User verwarnen, löschen können, aber die Themen bezogene Warhammerumfrage ist zu und dieser offen.

Und wenn ich unter deinem Post das Wort WoW lese... ja son Thread fehlt auch noch, spielt ihr mit nächsten WoW-Addon wieder Wo, oder spielt ihr das neue WoW-Addon nach Aion und bis dahin Warhammer.

Hat so ziemlich mit allem zu tun nur nicht mit Warhammer und sorry, der Thread los - Warhammerumfragen zu, finde ich seltsam.


----------



## Norjena (4. April 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Machen wir doch mal glatt, das offen lassen des threads kann man ja schon Unterstützung für Aion nennen.



AION wird in Europa kein Verkaufschlager, falls es überhaupt hier auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## sTereoType (4. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> AION wird in Europa kein Verkaufschlager, falls es überhaupt hier auf den Markt kommt.


seh ich ähnlich, aber  es ist klar das es wohl auch hier seine spielegemeinschaft finden würd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mag ja sein das aion kein typisches asia spiel wird, aber wenn ich schon lese das es für den westlichen markt überarbeitet wird, dann ist mir auch klar das es vom grundprinzip her nicht auf diese gemeinschaft hin entwickelt wird, weswegen es wohl auch einige aufschreie bei patches etc geben wird, wo mehr auf das eigentliche clientel eingegangen werden wird.

edit: mag noch wer den futur2 ? xD


----------



## Ren-Alekz (4. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> AION wird in Europa kein Verkaufschlager, falls es überhaupt hier auf den Markt kommt.



omg ..ein alleswissendes ORAKEL! oO...kannste auch den weltuntergang prophezeien? <.<


----------



## Konov (4. April 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Machen wir doch mal glatt, das offen lassen des threads kann man ja schon Unterstützung für Aion nennen.



Was erzählst du eigentlich für einen Blech?

Hast du so eine Angst dass dir einer dein Warhammer madig macht? Lass doch mal die Kirche im Dorf und benimm dich wie ein Erwachsener Mensch statt wie ein Computersüchtiger 14jähriger Warhammer Fanboy.

Wenn ich diesen Mist immer lese, frag ich mich, wo ihr eure Intelligenz geparkt habt.
KEINER will dir Warhammer wegnehmen und KEINER sagt, dass Warhammer scheisse ist und AION total geil. Das ist totaler blödsinn.

Denk doch mal nach bevor du hier solche unsachlichen Breitseiten postest.



Norjena schrieb:


> AION wird in Europa kein Verkaufschlager, falls es überhaupt hier auf den Markt kommt.



Es kommt in EU und NA auf den Markt, das steht bereits seit 2 Jahren fest. Ich habe die Entwicklung des Spiels bisher mehr oder weniger interessiert verfolgt und daher weiß ich das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Obs nen Kassenschlager wird, ist mir relativ egal, denn hauptsache, mir macht es Spass. Und der Erfolg in Korea stimmt, deswegen haben die Entwickler genug Finanzielle Mittel um das Spiel langfristig auf dem Markt zu halten auch wenns nur ne Handvoll Leute spielt. (was sehr unwarscheinlich ist)


----------



## sTereoType (4. April 2009)

das ist norjena natürlich nicht, aber ich staune auch wie weit sie sich da hinuasgewagt hat^^
aber ich denke man darf das trotzdem schon so sagen.
dank dem platzhirsch wow (und auch einige andere mmos) hat man sich an einen gewissen stil gewohnt und der steht halt komplett im kontrast zu aion. man kennt den menschen ja, allgemein probiert er nicht gern neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (4. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das ist norjena natürlich nicht, aber ich staune auch wie weit sie sich da hinuasgewagt hat^^
> aber ich denke man darf das trotzdem schon so sagen.
> dank dem platzhirsch wow (und auch einige andere mmos) hat man sich an einen gewissen stil gewohnt und der steht halt komplett im kontrast zu aion. man kennt den menschen ja, allgemein probiert er nicht gern neues
> 
> ...



WoW ist allerdings vorallem für die veteranen ehr ausgelutscht und dient nurnoch als platzhalter bis ein spiel rauskommt was nur ansatzweise im gewissermaßen ein "WoW klon"  ich sag einfach mal dass AION gute voraussetzungen hat erfolgreicher zu werden als WAR & Co.


----------



## sTereoType (4. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> WoW ist allerdings vorallem für die veteranen ehr ausgelutscht und dient nurnoch als platzhalter bis ein spiel rauskommt was nur ansatzweise im gewissermaßen ein "WoW klon"  ich sag einfach mal dass AION gute voraussetzungen hat erfolgreicher zu werden als WAR & Co.


auf dem papier, ja , vielleicht. es wird ja auch schon ne ganze zeitlang heiß gehandelt, allerdings schon wiederrum so lange, das es für mich mittlerweile lauwarm ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (4. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> AION wird in Europa kein Verkaufschlager, falls es überhaupt hier auf den Markt kommt.



Es muss gar kein Verkaufsschlager sein, im Gegensatz zu WAR hat AION seine Zukunft schon gesichert durch den asiatischen Markt. Wenn AION in EU / US erfolgreich wird, von mir aus, wenn nicht, interessiert es mich gar nicht. Für einige volle EU Server wirds reichen, und die Finanzierung ist eh gesichert durch Asien. Ein gutes Beispiel ist da Lineage 2, das läuft in EU / US ja auch weiterhin, ist auch klar, wenn man immer noch Millionen Spieler in Asien hat, auch wenns spürbar weniger wird nach all den Jahren.

Bei Warhammer ist die Finanzierung ja nicht ganz so sicher, wenn die Zahlen noch schlechter werden. Zumindest könnten dann wieder einige Entwickler fliegen.


----------



## Thoraros (4. April 2009)

Lieber MaNoFsTeeL,
du willst mir nun doch nicht wirklich sagen, dass ein Buffed-Thread repräsentativ ist?
Laut US-Foren (empfehle ich jeden, der Englisch kann) steigen die Zahlen genauso wie sie fallen sprich es wird geschätzt, dass es weltweit momentan rund 380.000 Spieler gibt. Nicht gerade wenig.

Ich selbst habe AION gespielt und es bietet bis auf das Fliegen und Verschmelzen von Items nix neues! Das RvR ist genauso "spannend" wie in WAR, da man in eine Burg nur durchs Tor oder Hintereingang kommt. Achja, keine Belagerungswaffen, keine zerstörbaren Mauern... nix!


----------



## Konov (5. April 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe AION gespielt und es bietet bis auf das Fliegen und Verschmelzen von Items nix neues! Das RvR ist genauso "spannend" wie in WAR, da man in eine Burg nur durchs Tor oder Hintereingang kommt. Achja, keine Belagerungswaffen, keine zerstörbaren Mauern... nix!



Prima, dann werden die, die auf zerstörbare Mauern und Belagerungswaffen stehen, eben bei WAR bleiben. So soll es doch auch sein...

Ich hoffe im Übrigen auch, dass nich alle von WoW zu AION abwandern, denn die ganzen Deppen kann in der Community keiner gebrauchen.
Ich spiele lieber ein Spiel mit wenig Spielern, die aber soziale Kompetenz aufweisen, als ein Spiel mit zig Millionen dass auch eine dementsprechend hohe Deppenquote hat. ^^

Es sagt ja auch niemand, dass Aion das Rad neu erfinden soll oder will. Es ist ein neues Spiel und neue Spiele machen meistens Spass. Das ist ja der Witz an der Sache. Und Warhammer Fans, siehe oben, werden sicher bei ihrem WAR auch mehr Spass haben und das ist gut so. Wäre ja witzlos wenn alle nach Aion abwandern und sich dann da beschweren, es gäbe keine Belagerungswaffen...


----------



## Thoraros (5. April 2009)

Richtig, ich sehe das genauso wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,jedoch hofft der Großteil mal wieder auf ein Wunder, so dass AION WoW/DAOC/Lotro und WAR vereint ... unmöglich... deswegen sollten sich die meisten Leutchen nicht zu früh freuen denn AION vermag zwar einiges richtig zu machen aber nicht alles und deshalb wirds auch wieder Meckerer geben! Außerdem wird AION "leider" in Asien auseinander genommen, aber nun denn ... Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft. Eine wunderschöne Nacht noch.


----------



## softcake_orange (5. April 2009)

Wat is denn Aion??? Ich dachte alle Welt wartet auf Guild Wars 2, The Old Republic und den WoW Nachfolger... omg


----------



## Konov (5. April 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Wat is denn Aion??? Ich dachte alle Welt wartet auf Guild Wars 2, The Old Republic und den WoW Nachfolger... omg



Ein Beitrag den die Welt nicht braucht...

Informier dich halt mal ein bißchen über die aktuellen Spiele.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (5. April 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Lieber MaNoFsTeeL,
> du willst mir nun doch nicht wirklich sagen, dass ein Buffed-Thread repräsentativ ist?
> Laut US-Foren (empfehle ich jeden, der Englisch kann) steigen die Zahlen genauso wie sie fallen sprich es wird geschätzt, dass es weltweit momentan rund 380.000 Spieler gibt. Nicht gerade wenig.
> 
> Ich selbst habe AION gespielt und es bietet bis auf das Fliegen und Verschmelzen von Items nix neues!



Und was erwartest du großartig Neues wenn du AION paar Stunden / Tage spielst? Um ein MMORPG beurteilen zu können muss man es schon einige Monate spielen, natürlich wird AION nicht das Rad neu erfinden, hat auch niemand behauptet. WoW hat das Rad auch nicht neu erfunden, ist aber sehr erfolgreich.

Es ist aber Fakt, dass kaum ein MMORPG gutes Open PVP bietet, und WAR - wenn man den Open PVP hier gut findet - eines der wenigen ist. Dafür hat man hier aber grottenschlechtes Crafting, kaum vorhandenen Handel und zu wenig bzw. zu schlecht designten PVE. Wer mir nun sagen will, dass der PVE hier gut ist, der soll nochmal tief in sich gehen, und nochmal darüber nachdenken, wie viele Bugs er alleine in den Stadtinstanzen gesehen hat :>

AION könnte eben Open PVP, PVE, eine gute Grafik und Crafting / Handel so gut verbinden wie kein MMORPG davor, DAS erhoffe ich mir von AION, und nicht dass das Rad neu erfunden wird.... WoW verbindet auch alles recht gut, nur da fehlt guter Open PVP.



Thoraros schrieb:


> Das RvR ist genauso "spannend" wie in WAR, da man in eine Burg nur durchs Tor oder Hintereingang kommt. Achja, keine Belagerungswaffen, keine zerstörbaren Mauern... nix!



Kreisraids wirds da sicherlich nicht geben, da Gilden dort richtig was davon haben werden, eine Burg zu besitzen, ähnlich wie in Ragnarok oder anderen koreanischen MMORPGs. Hauptsache ich muss mir keine Kreisraids mehr antun wo man in 2 Stunden keinen Gegner mehr sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So lange es das in AION nicht gibt, und ich hab das überhaupt erst in 6 Jahren MMORPGs 1x gesehen (halt hier in WAR), ist AION bestimmt nicht so langweilig im RVR :>

Außerdem bietet AION im Gegensatz zu WAR extrem viel PVE, das ist eben eher sowas wie WoW nur statt instanziertem PVP wie in WoW gibts in AION nur Open PVP. WoW hat auch keinen so guten PVP wie WAR, und wen interessiert das? Da der PVE dort besser ist, reicht das Gesamtpaket. Genau so ein Gesamtpaket erwarte ich auch bei AION.

PS: Seit wann gibts in WAR zerstörbare Mauern? Also ich hab hier auch noch keine gesehen. Belagerungswaffen? Jo toll, die bringen ja in WAR richtig viel, außer das Öl und die Ramme, die am Gameplay selber aber kaum was verändern, werden doch Belagerungswaffen eh kaum benutzt. Lieber ganze Zeit AOE spammen, damit man auch nen goldenen Beutel bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noir666 (5. April 2009)

weiß jmd wann aion rauskommen soll und ob es test accounts gibt?


----------



## sTereoType (5. April 2009)

ein spiel das PvP, PvE, Crafting und Handel so perfekt umsetzen will wie du es von Aion bescheinigst kann in meinen augen nur scheitern. Das sind zu viele Baustellen als das sich das alles so super miteinander vereinbaren lässt. Man siehts doch an WoW. dort Passen PvP und PvE eigentlich auch nicht gleichzeitig ins spiel. oder bei WAR: man stelle sich einen deutlich gehobeneren PvE anteil in WAR. wie schnell würden leute heulen das sie im PvE aufgrund von PvP anpassung nix bringen?

p.s nee eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibts schließlich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (5. April 2009)

Noir666 schrieb:


> weiß jmd wann aion rauskommen soll und ob es test accounts gibt?



Nein es gibt keine Test Accounts und Aions Release ist für 4. Quartal 2009 vorgesehen.


----------



## Thoraros (6. April 2009)

Mit dem nächsten Patch wird es kein Kreisgeraide mehr geben,da Keeps und Co 50% weniger Ruf bringen werden
ABER
Man bekommt, sofern die Zone geclaimed wird, 200% vom Renownertrag der Zone. Außerdem werden Gilden, welche ein Keep besitzen und die Zone gelocked wird einen Beutel zugeschickt bekommen, der unter den Membern verteilbar sein wird. 

Also bitte ... Ferner sollen bald noch mehr "siege attacking" dinge kommen. Deshalb schätze ich mal ganz stark auf zerstörbare Mauern. Ach, mit dem nächsten Patch gibt es auch ausbaubare Keeps. Man kann Holz zum Reparieren kaufen u.s.w.

Achja, glaub es mir oder nicht, aber AION kann nicht auf allen Parties gleichzeitig tanzen! AION wird nicht den Erfolg eines WARs, Lotros und WARs erreichen können.


----------



## Thoraros (6. April 2009)

Und mit dem nächsten Patch wird eine neue Währung eingeführt, die nur von Spielern im ORvR fallengelassen wird. Soweit ich weiß bekommt man mit der neuen Währung bessere Siege Weapons, Öl-Tränke u.s.w. und diese sollen auch tradebar sein sprich der Handel kommt in Fahrt.


----------



## Konov (6. April 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> AION wird nicht den Erfolg eines WARs, Lotros und WARs erreichen können.



Du meinst wohl, es wird nicht den Erfolg von allen 3 gleichzeitig erreichen können.
Aber einen vergleichbaren wirtschaftlichen Erfolg wird es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Warscheinlichkeit geben - da müsste es schon mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn es so wenig Leute spielen würden...


----------



## sTereoType (6. April 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl, es wird nicht den Erfolg von allen 3 gleichzeitig erreichen können.
> Aber einen vergleichbaren wirtschaftlichen Erfolg wird es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Warscheinlichkeit geben - da müsste es schon mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn es so wenig Leute spielen würden...


aber sicherlich nicht in des westlichen welt, wie treu asiaten ihren spielen sind, dürfte sich ja gezeigt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> aber sicherlich nicht in des westlichen welt, wie treu asiaten ihren spielen sind, dürfte sich ja gezeigt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was auch immer du dir mit der "westlichen" welt vorstellst

ob asia oder wessi grafik style ist den meisten spielern absolut egal, es kommt nur auf den inhalt an und ich denke den entwicklern ist schon lange klar geworden, dass die sogenannten "asiagrinder" hier nicht funktionern

also wenn jetzt nichts überragendes schiefläuft, dann sehe ich für AION ne größere spielergemeinschaft vorraus als bei WAR/lotro und AoC zusammen....seht euch nur GW an..ist auch asia style und hat mehr spieler als diese 3 aufgezählten spiele zusammen und allen deswegen kann man schonmal keinen erfolg an der herkunft des spiels ausmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (6. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> seht euch nur GW an..ist auch asia style und hat mehr spieler als diese 3 aufgezählten spiele zusammen und allen deswegen kann man schonmal keinen erfolg an der herkunft des spiels ausmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guildwars war dieses Spiel _ohne_ monatliche Kosten, oder?


----------



## Konov (6. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> aber sicherlich nicht in des westlichen welt, wie treu asiaten ihren spielen sind, dürfte sich ja gezeigt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber was hat das mit der westlichen Welt zutun, wenn die Asiaten "ihren" Spielen treu sind?
Siehe Ren-Alekz...



heretik schrieb:


> Guildwars war dieses Spiel _ohne_ monatliche Kosten, oder?



Richtig!


----------



## heretik (6. April 2009)

Ein Vergleich von kostenlosen Spielerkonten, die natürlich logischerweise auch immer "aktiv" sind, mit Bezahlkonten ist ein wenig arg weit hergeholt, oder?


----------



## Konov (6. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ein Vergleich von kostenlosen Spielerkonten, die natürlich logischerweise auch immer "aktiv" sind, mit Bezahlkonten ist ein wenig arg weit hergeholt, oder?



Naja nicht umbedingt. In diesem Fall muss man bedenken, dass GW nicht annähernd so bekannt war und ist wie WoW oder jetzt Warhammer. Obwohl es kostenlos ist, hatte es irgendwie immer diesen Nischenprodukt Status.

Genau wie mit Lineage II, UO, Everquest z.B. ... haben früher auch mehr Leute gezockt als WoW heute. Aber es war trotz allem hierzulande fast unbekannt.

Ich denke so relativiert sich der Vergleich wieder, auch wenn GW kostenlos ist. Runes of Magic würde man zu der Sparte ja auch dazuzählen, obwohl das Abo in dem Sinne nix kostet.


----------



## heretik (6. April 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja nicht umbedingt. In diesem Fall muss man bedenken, dass GW nicht annähernd so bekannt war und ist wie WoW oder jetzt Warhammer. Obwohl es kostenlos ist, hatte es irgendwie immer diesen Nischenprodukt Status.



Nein, das muss man nicht wirklich bedenken. Dank der Tatsache, dass bei GW keine monatlichen Kosten zu berücksichtigen sind, spielen das von Haus aus schonmal mehr Leute an (da ich davon ausgehe, dass man das Grundspiel mittlerweile für Appel+Ei bekommt), und jeder einzelne, der das Spiel jemals gespielt hat, zählt für die Liste der aktiven Spieler, weil sein Konto ja immer noch offen ist. Und da haben sich im Laufe der Zeit natürlich erkleckliche Kontenmengen angehäuft.

Und weder UO noch EQ waren hierzulande unbekannt, Gott bewahre. Dass LII hierzulande kaum jemand kennt liegt dran, dass es ein reines Ostgrindphänomen ist.

RoM wird die Zahl der "aktiven" Spieler von Tier-2-Spielen wie WAR oder HdRO im Laufe der Zeit sicher auch noch übersteigen, auch wenn diese Art von "kostenlos!"-Masche (darfst schon gern mitspielen, wir brauchen Opfer für unsere Premiumkunden) eher uninteressant finde.


----------



## Konov (6. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Nein, das muss man nicht wirklich bedenken. Dank der Tatsache, dass bei GW keine monatlichen Kosten zu berücksichtigen sind, spielen das von Haus aus schonmal mehr Leute an (da ich davon ausgehe, dass man das Grundspiel mittlerweile für Appel+Ei bekommt), und jeder einzelne, der das Spiel jemals gespielt hat, zählt für die Liste der aktiven Spieler, weil sein Konto ja immer noch offen ist. Und da haben sich im Laufe der Zeit natürlich erkleckliche Kontenmengen angehäuft.



Ist ein Argument, aber ob man das so pauschal sagen kann... ich halte mich da lieber zurück, k.A. ^^



heretik schrieb:


> Und weder UO noch EQ waren hierzulande unbekannt, Gott bewahre. Dass LII hierzulande kaum jemand kennt liegt dran, dass es ein reines Ostgrindphänomen ist.



Was ich meinte war, dass erst WoW den Massenmarkt ins MMO Genre gebracht hat. Wenn du den durchschnittlichen PC Zocker in Deutschland VOR dem WoW Release gefragt hättest, ob er schonmal EQ gespielt hat, hätte er gefragt, was das ist...
Begeisterte Rollenspieler wussten auch damals, dass es diese Spiele gibt und haben sie natürlich auch gespielt. Aber die breite Masse wusste davon nicht die Bohne. Für die meisten Leute ist WoW das erste MMO dass sie bisher gespielt haben!

Mittlerweile sieht das Verständnis für MMOs in der breiten Spielermasse ganz anders aus. Auch die Fanblöcke für Asiatische Spiele haben sich ja erheblich vergrößert, was meistens einher geht mit den ganzen Animes und Mangas, die vor einigen Jahren hier in Deutschland auch noch deutlich weniger Fans hatten.


----------



## Thoraros (6. April 2009)

Meine Prognose (dies spiegelt nur meine eigene Meinung wieder und ist nicht das Allheilmittel! ):

Aion wird sicher über 1,5 Million Boxen verkaufen (im Westen), da bin ich mir definitiv sicher,
jedoch werden einige wieder aufhören, da

1) der Hype und das Neue nachlässt
2) einige dann nicht mehr mit dem Grafikstil zurecht kommen werden
3) AION doch irgendwie WoW² ist, aber irgendwie doch nicht (AION ist einfach ein MIX, welcher hierzulande erstmal angenommen werden muss)
4) auch AION wird mit anderen Spielen verglichen werden und viele gehen wieder zu "WoW" zurück, da dort alles bequemer, besser und schneller ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
5) Nicht jeder mag PvP
6) Nicht jeder findet die Bestrafungen im RvR-Gebiet toll

u.s.w.

Deshalb schätze ich, dass AION eine Subzahl von max.! 500.000 erreichen wird (also hier im Westen) und ein WoW-Killer kommt nur von Blizzard selbst.


----------



## Konov (6. April 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> ein WoW-Killer kommt nur von Blizzard selbst.



Ich find diesen Ausdruck WoW Killer immer so "schwierig"...

Weil eigentlich impliziert der Ausdruck ja, dass WoW abgelöst also vom Markt "gekillt" wird. Wenn man sich mal andere Spiele anschaut, so richtig abgelöst wurde da nie eins. Es gab immer Leute die Vorgänger gespielt haben, manchmal weil sie vermeintlich besser, manchmal weil sie einfach HW freundlicher waren...

WoW Killer ist für mich eher ein Wirtschaftlicher Begriff, d.h. ein Spiel, welches WoW in Sachen Kundenzahl den Rang ablaufen und damit mehr Profit für den Hersteller bringen kann. Aber für uns Spieler ist es doch letztlich völlig egal.

Wer möchte schon die Community von WoW bei einem anderen Spiel sehen? Ich denke die Comm von WoW ist einmalig - leider einmalig schlecht. Was einfach auf die Massenspielbarkeit zurückzuführen ist. Ein WoW Ablöser müsste dann ja auch solche Missstände mit übernehmen, glaube nicht dass das aus Spieler Sicht wünschenswert ist.

Von daher, der gute alte "WoW Killer" ist eigentlich ein Unwort, was aus Sicht eines Spielers hier nix verloren hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(my 2 cents)


----------



## sTereoType (6. April 2009)

GW asia look? hab ich ein anderes spiel gespielt als ihr? prophecies war klar europäischer natur. nightfall war afrikanisch, nur factions hatte den asiastil und man konnte bei jedem spiel klar erkennen welche region es darstellt. das fing schon bei den gesichtszügen und hautfarben an und zog sich übers landschaftsdesign bis hin zur architektur. selbst ie rüstung waren im ersten teil nicht asiatisch. ich erinner da gern an das barocke(nicht überspitzte) outfit der mesmer oder der barbaren stil der krieger.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (6. April 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Deshalb schätze ich, dass AION eine Subzahl von max.! 500.000 erreichen wird (also hier im Westen) und ein WoW-Killer kommt nur von Blizzard selbst.



Ob WoW "gekillt" wird entscheidet sich aber in Asien und nicht im Westen. Somit könnte AION schon angreifen, wenn es in Asien blendend läuft.

Aber ich stimme Dir trotzdem zu, der WoW Killer kann eigentlich nur von Blizzard selber kommen.



sTereoType schrieb:


> GW asia look? hab ich ein anderes spiel gespielt als ihr? prophecies war klar europäischer natur. nightfall war afrikanisch, nur factions hatte den asiastil und man konnte bei jedem spiel klar erkennen welche region es darstellt. das fing schon bei den gesichtszügen und hautfarben an und zog sich übers landschaftsdesign bis hin zur architektur. selbst ie rüstung waren im ersten teil nicht asiatisch. ich erinner da gern an das barocke(nicht überspitzte) outfit der mesmer oder der barbaren stil der krieger.



Also ich erkenne extrem viele Elemente aus anderen asiatischen MMORPGs in GW wieder. Für mich hat das schon einen asiatischen Look, aber ist sicherlich Ansichtssache..




sTereoType schrieb:


> ein spiel das PvP, PvE, Crafting und Handel so perfekt umsetzen will wie du es von Aion bescheinigst kann in meinen augen nur scheitern. Das sind zu viele Baustellen als das sich das alles so super miteinander vereinbaren lässt. Man siehts doch an WoW. dort Passen PvP und PvE eigentlich auch nicht gleichzeitig ins spiel



Was sieht man an WoW? Du willst mir doch jetzt nicht als Beleg für deine These auftischen, dass man an WoW ja sehen kann, dass ein Game nicht alles gleichzeitig bieten kann? WoW hat 11 Mio aktive Spieler, und setzt genau dieses Konzept um, jeder Art von Spieler etwas zu bieten. Auch wenn es in keinem Gebiet außer PVE überragend ist. Crafting und PVP macht kaum jemand hauptsächlich, das erkennt man nun auch an WAR und den schwächelnden Abo Zahlen. Aber es reicht eben den Crafting und PVP Fans, was z.B in WoW geboten wird.

Ob AION das so gut hinbekommt weiß ich nicht, im PVE wirds wohl ähnlich viel bieten, da ist bei WoW ja auch nicht mehr Sonnenschein da alles zu einfach geworden ist. Im Crafting wird man definitiv mithalten können. Und im PVP? Klarer Fall, man wird da ganz andere Leute ansprechen, die Open PVP Fans. Wie viele diesen PVP Modus mögen, wird man dann sehen...

Das könnte schon eine lustig zusammengewürfelte Community in AION werden. ^.^


----------



## Norjena (6. April 2009)

Gw Factions hatte Japanischen Stil, nicht einfach asiatisch, auch wenn Japan in Aisen liegt gibt/gab es gewaltige Unterschiede zwischen zb China, Korea und Japan.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (6. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Gw Factions hatte Japanischen Stil, nicht einfach asiatisch, auch wenn Japan in Aisen liegt gibt/gab es gewaltige Unterschiede zwischen zb China, Korea und Japan.



Japan liegt ja in Asien, hätte ich jetzt "koreanisch" geschrieben, hätte ich deinen Einwand vllt. noch verstehen können, aber wenn man asiaitisch schreibt und du dann mit japanisch ankommst.. ich weiß ja nicht so recht :>

Generell findest du bestimmte Elemente in allen asiaitischen Spielen wieder. Wenn man auf Konsolen die ganzen japanischen RPGs spielt erkennt man massig Elemente aus koreanischen MMORPGs, also von der Grafik her.


----------



## Norjena (6. April 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Japan liegt ja in Asien, hätte ich jetzt "koreanisch" geschrieben, hätte ich deinen Einwand vllt. noch verstehen können, aber wenn man asiaitisch schreibt und du dann mit japanisch ankommst.. ich weiß ja nicht so recht :>
> 
> Generell findest du bestimmte Elemente in allen asiaitischen Spielen wieder. Wenn man auf Konsolen die ganzen japanischen RPGs spielt erkennt man massig Elemente aus koreanischen MMORPGs, also von der Grafik her.



Ich habe von den Hintergründen geredet, den Waffen, die Art der Rüstungen der NPCs und die Namen, alles japanisch. Natürlich liegt Japan in Asien, ich wollte das ganze nur etwas genauer angeben, denn meist werden alle asiatischen Kultueren einfach zu einem Brei vermixt.... das sollte kein persöhnlicher Flame sein, ich wollte diese eine Tatsache nur klarstellen, mehr nicht.


----------



## Tyrez (6. April 2009)

Aion > Alles! ganz klar...


----------



## Konov (6. April 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Auch wenn es in keinem Gebiet außer PVE überragend ist.
> [...] im PVE wirds wohl ähnlich viel bieten, da ist bei WoW ja auch nicht mehr Sonnenschein da alles zu einfach geworden ist. [...]




Wollte grad sagen... in WoW ist PVE ja auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war! 
Grundsätzlich ist es immer noch sehr gut, aber es hat nachgelassen von der Qualität, wie ich finde.


----------



## Thoraros (6. April 2009)

Tyrez schrieb:


> Aion > Alles! ganz klar...



wow ... ein geistreicher Kommentar mehr ... sh!ce Asia/Manga/Kulleraugen-Freaks ...


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (7. April 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Wollte grad sagen... in WoW ist PVE ja auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war!
> Grundsätzlich ist es immer noch sehr gut, aber es hat nachgelassen von der Qualität, wie ich finde.



KA ich glaube die Qualität hat nicht wirklich nachgelassen, beurteilen kann ich das nicht, aber was man so von Tests und Videos sieht ist von der Qualität her eigentlich über dem, was man z.B in WoW Classic hatte. Mehr Sprachausgabe, mehr "besondere" Quests, usw.

Der Raidcontent ist natürlich einfacher geworden, aber kA ob dadurch dann direkt ein Qualitätsverlust resultiert, es sind halt immer noch die wenigsten Leute Hardcore-Spieler, auch wenn die Hardcore-Spieler das gerne anders sehen xD


----------



## simoni (7. April 2009)

Wenn ihr null Ahnung von Aion habt solltet ihr einfach mal nicht posten!
Es soll nämlich kein! Asiagrinder werden, und wer was gegen die Grafik auszusetzen hat....dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter. -_-
Ich hab hier nach Seite 2 aufgehört zu lesen, also kA was in den 7 Seiten dazwischen passiert ist.
Ich werde mir Aion auf alle Fälle auch anschauen, da es richtig viel Potenzial hat.
Aber sone Umfrage ist einfach zu früh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (7. April 2009)

simoni schrieb:


> Wenn ihr null Ahnung von Aion habt solltet ihr einfach mal nicht posten!
> [...]
> Ich hab hier nach Seite 2 aufgehört zu lesen, also kA was in den 7 Seiten dazwischen passiert ist.



Warum nicht einfach mal nicht posten wenn du keine Ahnung von dem Thread hier hast?


----------

